# Weird/Scary Things That Have Happened To You



## Filmess (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like hearing about people's scary stories! It would make my day if you would post yours here. I have a few I'll share with you:

When I was about 6 years old, I would stay up all night watching movies and then I would fall asleep on the couch in the living room. Every night I did that, I would wake up at exactly 3:00 by a "ghost hand" scratching at the door. The hand was not connected to anything.

I now have a 3 year old brother who likes to say some very interesting things. My two favorite are, "The cat is in the oven, Sarah." and, "Before it existed, there was only void." I... Don't know here he learned that...

I used to walk home from school everyday, and every now and then I would feel like taking the long route. Along the long route, there was a house with three very big crucifixes in the front, depicting Jesus pinned to them. They were very generous with all the blood painted onto them. I hated walking past that house because I would always hear very high pitched screams when I did.

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 11, 2014)

When I was younger I used to have a bunch of Webkinz and I would line them up on my mom's bed and play and talk to them. One time I was pretending they were all going to sing in a chorus. I asked if they were ready, and a deep voice said, "Yeah, I'm ready." I ran out of the room screaming. I'm 100% positive it was not my imagination. It was super creepy and I'm glad we moved out of that house!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 11, 2014)

I was dating an older guy friend of mine (Taylor) that was heavily involved in the world of ghosts.
He was not only able to see and interact with ghosts (which at times got really scary), but he was able to see...other things.

On Valentine's Day, we were driving around a backroad at night and I got the brilliant idea to go to the Ghost Tracks to see what the fuss was all about. Taylor agreed. It was a cheesy dumb thrill us hicks do that has nothing to do with ghosts, unless gravity counts. Somewhere along the way, we got lost. He pulled to the shoulder to turn around, freezes up, and next thing you know, he's gunning it and we're in the middle of a cut down corn field. I'm of course freaking out and asking him what the hell he was doing and he just turns to me, dead serious, and says: "Do you trust me? You can't be scared. Do you trust me?" I just remembered nodding and trying not to cry. I didn't understand what was going on; if he saw something, he always told me. I kept asking him what he saw and he wouldn't tell me. Taylor just kept shaking his head and telling me to sit still. The whole time he was trying to get out of the corn field, but the cut down stalks and mud were jamming the tires. A weird feeling kind of settled over the car and I remember him telling me to just focus on the cd he bought me, listen to the words, and whatever happens, to stay in the car. "It's safe in here. I can't protect you out there." Next thing you know, this otherworldly roar comes from outside the car, like something from one of those demon movies, and our car jolts to one side, as though something charged into us. All this happened on my side of the car. I couldn't see anything; there was not a damn thing outside. The car started violently shaking back and forth and he's flooring the car, trying to get us out of the damn field and next thing you know, we're tearing through the cornfield and we can hear something thudding behind us. We pull back onto the main road and keep driving until we got back to his house. He kept rambling on and on about something and when I would ask him, he would shush me. He kept saying he had to check on Toast (our friend), which was a scary experience too.
I had a lot of scary stuff happen with that boyfriend... 

His mum was murdered when he was young and they both used to have rooms side-by-side on the upstairs floor. I went up there once and he took me into her room, to show me something. It turns out he was testing if I could *feel* anything and next thing you know, I'm downstairs throwing up and things are falling off the mantle. Specifically photos of her. His mum didn't like me and she made several points to remind me.

One day we were off from school because there was a snow day. My parents were out of town and I was home alone, talking him on the phone. He got really quiet at one point in our conversation and told me he had to go, but he'd call me back. I didn't think anything of it until he sent me the picture. There was a white face of a man (with black holes instead of eyes and a mouth) pressed to his kitchen window. Taylor called me almost in tears because the guy was walking back and forth between the front door and back door. He was trying to get in.

We've seen a kid peeking through his window on the second floor; there have been random faces burned into his bathroom door. I've been in his car alone and have heard someone in the back seat singing along to the song on the radio. We had a "man" walk in on us making out on his couch. You have no idea how odd it is to look up and see a man made of just a shadow, with two white dots for eyes, watching you. I couldn't stop shaking and whimpering. A little girl followed him home from a cemetery. She was actually really sweet. It was sad when he stopped seeing her, but I guess she was able to move on.

I have tons of stories. I'm not sure if anyone's interested in them or not, but I'd be happy to share. At least they'll be coming in handy for once. That relationship was terrifying in more ways than one. We were better off friends; he was a violent lover and I was scared of him a good portion of the time.


----------



## Filmess (Sep 11, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> When I was younger I used to have a bunch of Webkinz and I would line them up on my mom's bed and play and talk to them. One time I was pretending they were all going to sing in a chorus. I asked if they were ready, and a deep voice said, "Yeah, I'm ready." I ran out of the room screaming. I'm 100% positive it was not my imagination. It was super creepy and I'm glad we moved out of that house!



omg i'm laughing at this because all i can think of is a super buff macho ghost man dude that's totally prepared to sing his little heart out but then you get scared and he's like "aw not again"


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 11, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> When I was younger I used to have a bunch of Webkinz and I would line them up on my mom's bed and play and talk to them. One time I was pretending they were all going to sing in a chorus. I asked if they were ready, and a deep voice said, "Yeah, I'm ready." I ran out of the room screaming. I'm 100% positive it was not my imagination. It was super creepy and I'm glad we moved out of that house!


That's terrifying. I seriously would've peed on myself. Was that the only thing that happened in that house?


----------



## Filmess (Sep 11, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I have tons of stories. I'm not sure if anyone's interested in them or not, but I'd be happy to share. At least they'll be coming in handy for once. That relationship was terrifying in more ways than one. We were better off friends; he was a violent lover...



oh wow... I actually would really love to hear more


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Whilst we were coming back from our Vacation, we were following our friend, and what happened was that we took a road, and out GPS was telling us to turn back, whilst my friends GPS was telling us to go forward. We arrived in a dark and creepy area and no one was driving down that road. We pulled over, turned around and from there on out they followed us.


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 11, 2014)

Filmess said:


> omg i'm laughing at this because all i can think of is a super buff macho ghost man dude that's totally prepared to sing his little heart out but then you get scared and he's like "aw not again"



omg that actually makes me feel a lot better about it

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I was dating an older guy friend of mine (Taylor) that was heavily involved in the world of ghosts.
> He was not only able to see and interact with ghosts (which at times got really scary), but he was able to see...other things.
> 
> On Valentine's Day, we were driving around a backroad at night and I got the brilliant idea to go to the Ghost Tracks to see what the fuss was all about. Taylor agreed. It was a cheesy dumb thrill us hicks do that has nothing to do with ghosts, unless gravity counts. Somewhere along the way, we got lost. He pulled to the shoulder to turn around, freezes up, and next thing you know, he's gunning it and we're in the middle of a cut down corn field. I'm of course freaking out and asking him what the hell he was doing and he just turns to me, dead serious, and says: "Do you trust me? You can't be scared. Do you trust me?" I just remembered nodding and trying not to cry. I didn't understand what was going on; if he saw something, he always told me. I kept asking him what he saw and he wouldn't tell me. Taylor just kept shaking his head and telling me to sit still. The whole time he was trying to get out of the corn field, but the cut down stalks and mud were jamming the tires. A weird feeling kind of settled over the car and I remember him telling me to just focus on the cd he bought me, listen to the words, and whatever happens, to stay in the car. "It's safe in here. I can't protect you out there." Next thing you know, this otherworldly roar comes from outside the car, like something from one of those demon movies, and our car jolts to one side, as though something charged into us. All this happened on my side of the car. I couldn't see anything; there was not a damn thing outside. The car started violently shaking back and forth and he's flooring the car, trying to get us out of the damn field and next thing you know, we're tearing through the cornfield and we can hear something thudding behind us. We pull back onto the main road and keep driving until we got back to his house. He kept rambling on and on about something and when I would ask him, he would shush me. He kept saying he had to check on Toast (our friend), which was a scary experience too.
> ...



oh my god i'm home alone 
this is creepy man


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 11, 2014)

Filmess said:


> oh wow... I actually would really love to hear more


Really? Well, gee.  Let me start writing, lol. There's enough to fill a book.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 11, 2014)

A tame event that happened took place at my house. We were up watching a movie in my living room and out of nowhere he's like, "Hey, I didn't know you had two cats. When did you get another cat?" I looked at him confused. "I don't have two cats. I just have Molly." I pointed across the room at my cat, who was watching intently, and I looked back at him. He just shrugged, got up, walked to where the TV was, bent down, and gestured to the general spot the "cat" occupied. He said something really smart-assed and dumb like: "Meet your new housemate, Kels." I don't know why I got up and went over there, but I got up and kneeled on the floor next to Taylor. He took my hand and stuck it out in front of me and I felt a cold spot on the tips of my fingers, like if the cat was smelling my fingers, and next thing you know I felt the cat arch it's back underneath my hand. It was icy. But it legit felt like when you pet a cat and they arch their backs up to meet your touch. Just a general cold form. I'm not sure if the ghost cat's still inhabiting our home, but it was kind of sweet to know a friendly four-legged pal was spooking around. 

I went to the park once with him and I was making my way to the swings and he Taylor pulled me to the side without a word and lead me to the swings. He was white as a sheet and he was holding my wrist so tightly, that it hurt. We got to the playground equipment and I sat on the swing. He wouldn't sit down and he wouldn't relax. It was irritating and scary, because he rarely let things get to him. Apparently there were some men there (that I couldn't see) and he heard them talk about what they wanted to do to me. I had almost walked right into one before he pulled me away. There was several "questionable" spirits at the park, but I can't remember them all. For awhile, I avoided the park because it was just an uneasy place to be, especially after that.

We visited our friend Toast the night we were attacked. We parked under a tree and as I was getting out, Taylor yelled at me to close my door and come out through his side. After what we experienced in the corn field, I knew not to question him so I did as I was told. After I crawled out and we went up to Toast's house, he told me that the thing from the field had followed us by managing to hold on to our car. When we stopped and he had gotten out of the car, he heard and saw the thing crawl up the tree. If I had gotten out through my door,  I wouldn't have had time to react if it attacked again. The leaves and branches shook and there was a weight behind it. It wasn't a small animal or the wind. It was a weighty being.

Taylor managed to get ahold of some recording equipment because he wanted to capture some EVPs. He got the brilliantly stupid idea to set the damn thing up in his house while he was away at a friend's house and he was like, "Yeah, when I get back, we'll listen to it and see what we got in this house." He got back and when I brought up the recordings, he blew it off, saying it didn't work. I asked him about it after we stopped dating and he said he didn't want me to hear and he wish he had never listened to it or had the idea to begin with.

His sweet grandmother recently passed away (bless her soul) and this was after we had lost contact. I had messaged him my condolences and he asked me out to lunch so we could catch up. As soon as I got in the car, he told me his grandma had called him after she passed and how he was so scared, that he hung up on her. He beat himself up over that the entire time. It was really sad, but I probably would've done the same thing, out of shock and fear too. 

There's a super long story I could tell you about this mini parade of ghosts that bothered us and some of our friends for a bit, but it's a bit long-winded and it ends so suddenly that it's kind of a let down.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 11, 2014)

One day when I was about 14 or so, I was home alone late at night when all of a sudden I heard someone banging on the front door. I didn't open it, I had no idea who it was. I was terrified, so I crawled to the hallway and sat there panicking not knowing what to do because I didn't have a cell phone, and I think our house phone was disconnected at the time. I had no way of calling my parents/911 etc. I freaked out even more because it looked like whoever was banging on the door was walking around the house, probably looking for a way in? I saw a shadow moving in the backyard/heard leaves crunching so yeah. they left eventually but I legitimately thought I was going to die. 

That was the scariest thing that has happened to me. Now that I think about it, it might have been my uncle? he lived in the other half of the house (it was a duplex) and he had a tendency to get drunk all the time. he probably locked himself out or something idk. That ended my whole, "I don't want to go anywhere, I just want to stay home and play MapleStory all day" phase, lmao. now whenever my parents go somewhere, I go with them. we don't live in that house anymore (thank god) but still. I still get really anxious when I'm home alone for extended periods of time.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

We had a school trip to Savannah Georgia last year... Yes, the ghost stories are true from what I can tell

I saw multiple ghosts and it gives me major chills thinking about it. I assure you I'm not crazy, I saw some. Never going back there x_x


----------



## 00176 (Sep 11, 2014)

one day i went to the kitchen to get some toaster strudels and when i looked in the freezer they were gone


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 11, 2014)

00176 said:


> one day i went to the kitchen to get some toaster strudels and when i looked in the freezer they were gone



That's almost as bad as when you get the toaster strudels and the frosting stuff is gone.


----------



## Ami-chan (Sep 12, 2014)

scary D:

and zomg trifuxy was a mapler o;

marzipanmermaid
tell us more >u<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

I remember my mum was in the shower and i was only home with her and i was really scared then to make it worse i heard the laundry sink start gushing out water and i saw a faded person with a bucket filling water up and i ran in my room and hid, i never figured out who or what it was :/


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 12, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> scary D:
> 
> and zomg trifuxy was a mapler o;
> 
> ...



Lol, only because you asked so nicely.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> There's a super long story I could tell you about this mini parade of ghosts that bothered us and some of our friends for a bit, but it's a bit long-winded and it ends so suddenly that it's kind of a let down.


 I like your stories! Share more if you have the time! :}


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 12, 2014)

one time my cat ran away because i neglected it (forgot to feed it for a few days) and i didnt see him for so long and i was really sad, because even though i was a bad cat owner, i still loved him. i thought he died. i had a video recorded of him on my computer where he ran around the garden and i'd watch it all the time. then after a few weeks i watched it less and less, until i forgot about him.

a few months later, i watched the video again for old times sake, and my cat wasn't in the video anymore. it was just a video of nothing, as if there was a cat there but he was edited out of the video. it was really strange. i shut off the video and turned off the lights and tried to go to sleep. that's when i heard the meowing. i thought it was sound from the video but when i shut off the video i heard it over and over. so i turned on the lights and the meowing stopped.

i turned on my computer and played the video -- and my cat was back in it. except he wasn't running around the backyard anymore. he was just still, staring at the camera.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2014)

Once I couldn't find my pencil, and it was on my ear the whole time. Weird I know.....


----------



## Farobi (Sep 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> one time my cat ran away because i neglected it (forgot to feed it for a few days) and i didnt see him for so long and i was really sad, because even though i was a bad cat owner, i still loved him. i thought he died. i had a video recorded of him on my computer where he ran around the garden and i'd watch it all the time. then after a few weeks i watched it less and less, until i forgot about him.
> 
> a few months later, i watched the video again for old times sake, and my cat wasn't in the video anymore. it was just a video of nothing, as if there was a cat there but he was edited out of the video. it was really strange. i shut off the video and turned off the lights and tried to go to sleep. that's when i heard the meowing. i thought it was sound from the video but when i shut off the video i heard it over and over. so i turned on the lights and the meowing stopped.
> 
> i turned on my computer and played the video -- and my cat was back in it. except he wasn't running around the backyard anymore. he was just still, staring at the camera.


Video or it didn't happen


----------



## hzl (Sep 12, 2014)

I had a freaky thing happen to me once. Well there's a couple of things 

One night when I was younger I was having a really bad nightmare and some gun man with a shotgun was walking around my house shooting everyone and I woke up during the dream where he was looking for me, the last person to shoot but my dream was so damn realistic I lay frozen still, sweating and shaking waiting for a head to peer round my door. That was such a bad nightmare.

The other time was when I had a creepy ass pot doll stood in my window sil and one night I got up to go to the toilet and I noticed the doll because my curtain was partially open and it felt like it was staring right at me. So I felt a little creeped out and decided to turn my main light on.. and when I do the bulb pops (obviously the fuse shorted or whatever but I was young at the time and it was really bad timing for it to happen) so I'm in the dark again.. with the creepy ass doll.. and I had to run to my mum's room and wake her up because I was seriously pooping myself at that point
That was just awful seriously I rammed that doll into a box on the top of my shelves after that night and I've hated dolls like that ever since.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> one time my cat ran away because i neglected it (forgot to feed it for a few days) and i didnt see him for so long and i was really sad, because even though i was a bad cat owner, i still loved him. i thought he died. i had a video recorded of him on my computer where he ran around the garden and i'd watch it all the time. then after a few weeks i watched it less and less, until i forgot about him.
> 
> a few months later, i watched the video again for old times sake, and my cat wasn't in the video anymore. it was just a video of nothing, as if there was a cat there but he was edited out of the video. it was really strange. i shut off the video and turned off the lights and tried to go to sleep. that's when i heard the meowing. i thought it was sound from the video but when i shut off the video i heard it over and over. so i turned on the lights and the meowing stopped.
> 
> i turned on my computer and played the video -- and my cat was back in it. except he wasn't running around the backyard anymore. he was just still, staring at the camera.



not sure whether real or not but jeeez if that ever happened to me I would freak :|


----------



## Fawning (Sep 12, 2014)

oh my god these are so scary ;___; 

the only really weird thing that has happened to me was when i was younger my nana got me a really weird and creepy doll that kept turning itself on (it played this really weird song and moved from side to side) in hindsight it was a cheap doll from abroad so it was probably something to do with the wires but god it was so scary *__*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 12, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Video or it didn't happen



I had a video of the video but as expected the video in the video of the video disappeared


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 12, 2014)

There's one story I often think of and haven't mentioned on this forum before... Guess I'll talk about that.

When I was around 14 years old, I had an online friend that I chatted with a lot. The guy claimed he was a bit psychic, and he was one of the very few people to believe my stories about precognition (which I still suffer from, but that's a different story). So anyway, one night we're just talking about video games or something, and this image flashes through my mind.
To roughly describe the image, it was a small area in a house, with two windows next to each other looking out onto a street. There's a table with chairs right next to it, the chairs are empty. But in the window stands this creature that I can only describe as half-owl half-man. While it mostly looked like an owl in the head area, its body was distinctly humanoid.
After getting that flash in my mind the guy stopped talking for a few minutes. He came back to tell me he had been checking his kitchen. When I asked him why, he told me an image had flashed through his mind, and his description of the image was the exact same one I had. The fact that I saw his kitchen without ever having visited him, not to mention the owlman... **** was creepy.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 12, 2014)

i used to see a lot of shadow figures, usually walking into my brothers room or walking towards me in reflections. because of this, i would always open reflective doors, turn on the tv, and close the blinds on windows so i couldnt see reflections. this bothered my brother, however, and he forced me to stop doing it. im still scared of reflections tho


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 12, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> i used to see a lot of shadow figures, usually walking into my brothers room or walking towards me in reflections. because of this, i would always open reflective doors, turn on the tv, and close the blinds on windows so i couldnt see reflections. this bothered my brother, however, and he forced me to stop doing it. im still scared of reflections tho



have u considered that they might just be...you know...shadows


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> have u considered that they might just be...you know...shadows



no, bc they arent?? on anything?? theyre 3d, like people, except colored completely black. like shadows, but. not. shadows

they werent shadows and they werent ghosts or demons or anything, they were just in my head, but im still frightened by it nonetheless?? i duck away from reflective surfaces and such bc **** gives me the spooks


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> ....He pulled to the shoulder to turn around, freezes up, and next thing you know, he's gunning it and we're in the middle of a cut down corn field. I'm of course freaking out and asking him what the hell he was doing and he just turns to me, dead serious, and says: "Do you trust me? You can't be scared. Do you trust me?" I just remembered nodding and trying not to cry. I didn't understand what was going on; if he saw something, he always told me. I kept asking him what he saw and he wouldn't tell me. Taylor just kept shaking his head and telling me to sit still. The whole time he was trying to get out of the corn field, but the cut down stalks and mud were jamming the tires. A weird feeling kind of settled over the car and I remember him telling me to just focus on the cd he bought me, listen to the words, and whatever happens, to stay in the car. "It's safe in here. I can't protect you out there." Next thing you know, this otherworldly roar comes from outside the car, like something from one of those demon movies, and our car jolts to one side, as though something charged into us. All this happened on my side of the car. I couldn't see anything; there was not a damn thing outside. The car started violently shaking back and forth and he's flooring the car, trying to get us out of the damn field and next thing you know, we're tearing through the cornfield and we can hear something thudding behind us. We pull back onto the main road and keep driving until we got back to his house....





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> We visited our friend Toast the night we were attacked. We parked under a tree and as I was getting out, Taylor yelled at me to close my door and come out through his side. After what we experienced in the corn field, I knew not to question him so I did as I was told. After I crawled out and we went up to Toast's house, he told me that the thing from the field had followed us by managing to hold on to our car. When we stopped and he had gotten out of the car, he heard and saw the thing crawl up the tree. If I had gotten out through my door,  I wouldn't have had time to react if it attacked again. The leaves and branches shook and there was a weight behind it. It wasn't a small animal or the wind. It was a weighty being.



^ Sounds like something straight out of Supernatural and the infamous Hellhound encounters... O__o



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> One day we were off from school because there was a snow day. My parents were out of town and I was home alone, talking him on the phone. He got really quiet at one point in our conversation and told me he had to go, but he'd call me back. I didn't think anything of it until he sent me the picture. There was a white face of a man (with black holes instead of eyes and a mouth) pressed to his kitchen window. Taylor called me almost in tears because the guy was walking back and forth between the front door and back door. He was trying to get in.



^ THIS is the creepiest one, as those gyroids-faces are really, _really,_ frightening to me.
The vivid image of that face _pressed against the window_ AND the "walking back and forth trying to get in" part got me to turn all the lights back on while I was reading this late last night XD

The cats one is sad but good to know there's an invisible feline pal roaming around in the house.
That I wouldn't mind a bit  as long as they are not trying to sleep next to my face

Thank you littlemissmarzipanmermaid for sharing your stories!! 
(Please post more when you have the time~~)


----------



## Coach (Sep 12, 2014)

I only really hear strange noises when I am the only one in the house...


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 12, 2014)

I woke up one morning with a sore throat. So, you know, I'm going about my morning, getting ready to brush my teeth and everything- and started coughing, because- y'know- sore throat.

uh. To put it simply, _I had a spider lodged in my throat_. I spat it up and it was dead but STILL.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 12, 2014)

I go to school at a haunted campus that used to be a mental hospital. I've heard a lot of stories about a few regular ghosts in building with the bell tower and the parking lot. As for the dorms, my ex's room was haunted. We were there alone one night and we heard footsteps, I saw shadows moving, and there was random smoke at times. The ghost also liked to knock on his door constantly, banging on it super loud and fast. I'm glad I don't live there anymore. On my floor people would see ghosts in their mirrors; I know one girl had a little boy in her mirror all the time, and ghosts would walk past them.


----------



## a potato (Sep 12, 2014)

00176 said:


> one day i went to the kitchen to get some toaster strudels and when i looked in the freezer they were gone


spoopy


----------



## hzl (Sep 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I was dating an older guy friend of mine (Taylor) that was heavily involved in the world of ghosts.
> He was not only able to see and interact with ghosts (which at times got really scary), but he was able to see...other things.
> 
> On Valentine's Day, we were driving around a backroad at night and I got the brilliant idea to go to the Ghost Tracks to see what the fuss was all about. Taylor agreed. It was a cheesy dumb thrill us hicks do that has nothing to do with ghosts, unless gravity counts. Somewhere along the way, we got lost. He pulled to the shoulder to turn around, freezes up, and next thing you know, he's gunning it and we're in the middle of a cut down corn field. I'm of course freaking out and asking him what the hell he was doing and he just turns to me, dead serious, and says: "Do you trust me? You can't be scared. Do you trust me?" I just remembered nodding and trying not to cry. I didn't understand what was going on; if he saw something, he always told me. I kept asking him what he saw and he wouldn't tell me. Taylor just kept shaking his head and telling me to sit still. The whole time he was trying to get out of the corn field, but the cut down stalks and mud were jamming the tires. A weird feeling kind of settled over the car and I remember him telling me to just focus on the cd he bought me, listen to the words, and whatever happens, to stay in the car. "It's safe in here. I can't protect you out there." Next thing you know, this otherworldly roar comes from outside the car, like something from one of those demon movies, and our car jolts to one side, as though something charged into us. All this happened on my side of the car. I couldn't see anything; there was not a damn thing outside. The car started violently shaking back and forth and he's flooring the car, trying to get us out of the damn field and next thing you know, we're tearing through the cornfield and we can hear something thudding behind us. We pull back onto the main road and keep driving until we got back to his house. He kept rambling on and on about something and when I would ask him, he would shush me. He kept saying he had to check on Toast (our friend), which was a scary experience too.
> ...



I enjoyed reading your post so much, you have no idea how much I love other people's recounts of their experiences with paranormal/'other worldly' things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meo (Sep 12, 2014)

When I was little I really wanted the candy on top of the fridge. So naturally I climb on the counter, something I did all the time, and then stepped on the stove located next to the fridge hoping to reach the candy. Little did I know five minutes earlier my mother had used the stove. One of the scariest moments of my life was feeling the intense heat and burning sensation. Smelling the scent of burnt flesh and being too paralyzed to move. I didn't realize it at the time but I had let out a terrible scream that alerted my father and mother in the other room . He snatched me off the stove and put me in the sink for cool water before rushing me to the hospital.

I know most people are doing paranormal stories but the title said scary...so loop holes.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

I guess you guys think I'm crazy, huh? I mean maybe a little but I really have seen ghosts, one specifically well. Wish I had filmed it, would have been good evidence...


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 12, 2014)

I woke up and saw...myself in the mirror.


----------



## Micah (Sep 12, 2014)

A couple weird things that have happened to me.

One day I was out mowing the lawn and I started coughing. I was coughing pretty badly when I felt something big coming up my throat. I coughed again and something came flying out. It was some sort of larva. 0_0

Also, two nights ago I was sleeping in my bed. My roommate moved out last month, but there are 7 guys in my house. I woke up in the middle of the night and heard someone breathing from the other bed. I was half asleep, so I brushed it off. Oh, Alec must be back, I thought. There was heavy breathing and a huge black (body-shaped) mass on the bed.
I woke up the next day and went about my business when it finally struck me. There was no one on the bed.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

Micah said:


> A couple weird things that have happened to me.
> 
> One day I was out mowing the lawn and I started coughing. I was coughing pretty badly when I felt something big coming up my throat. I coughed again and something came flying out. It was some sort of larva. 0_0
> 
> ...


All of these scary stories are sending chills down my spine. I get chills easy but still


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll try to share more tonight. Thanks for all your interest! I'm glad someone else thinks the stories are kind of neat too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Micah said:


> Also, two nights ago I was sleeping in my bed. My roommate moved out last month, but there are 7 guys in my house. I woke up in the middle of the night and heard someone breathing from the other bed. I was half asleep, so I brushed it off. Oh, Alec must be back, I thought. There was heavy breathing and a huge black (body-shaped) mass on the bed.
> I woke up the next day and went about my business when it finally struck me. There was no one on the bed.



NOPE NOPE NOPE.


----------



## Filmess (Sep 12, 2014)

Stina said:


> I woke up and saw...myself in the mirror.


s a m e


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 12, 2014)

I was thinking about this thread last night and i couldnt sleep so i think i was just too tired but a  dismembered (It just faded into nowhere) Hand touched me. AND MY FACE FELT LIKE IT GOT SCRATCHED.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 12, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> I was thinking about this thread last night and i couldnt sleep so i think i was just too tired but a  dismembered (It just faded into nowhere) Hand touched me. AND MY FACE FELT LIKE IT GOT SCRATCHED.



The power of influence is strong. When you see/feel something without thinking about paranormal stuff, thats when you know it's real. Of course it may not have been your imagination but it most likely was unless this happens frequently


----------



## starlark (Sep 13, 2014)

This isn't really scary but I thought I'd say it anyway cus, y'know.

So one time I dropped something on the floor while I was in bed and I thought I'd get it without getting out of bed (like you know, move your torso but not your legs) so I did.
I thought it went underneath the bed and I felt something. It was like, a circular thing, it felt too found and big and I thought it was a tin, so I was like, nope, not mine. It was cold and it felt...flowy. You know, like water.
I tried to pull away but it kept gripping my hand, but eventually I got free.
I found the thing I dropped beside the bed, on the mattress next to it...and when I looked under the bed, there was nothing there except a dusty old box.

The next one is when I was staying at a family member's while on holiday and they'd left us (me and mum) to tend to the house in the middle of nowhere, assuming we were asleep.
Now my mum had gone to sleep but I hadn't, I was staring at my DSi wondering how I would get out of bed without mum noticing and play on it.
Suddenly it got really cold, unusual for a hot and humid climate.
Then I heard it.
"Ruth...come out..."
It creeped me out so much, mainly because there weren't any windows in the basement where we were sleeping and the only entrance was right in front of us.
The basement got flooded during Typhoon Haiyan which just fuels my hatred for that basement.

Now as for the house I'm staying in right now, I'm pretty sure someone died in the gym. Though of course the tourists on the quay would notice if I got attacked, so I think I'm safe for now.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 13, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I woke up one morning with a sore throat. So, you know, I'm going about my morning, getting ready to brush my teeth and everything- and started coughing, because- y'know- sore throat.
> 
> uh. To put it simply, _I had a spider lodged in my throat_. I spat it up and it was dead but STILL.



NOPE NO WHY this is horrible oh my god


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 13, 2014)

nothing has really happened but my mom's room really freaks me out. Like I only go in there if it's absolutely necessary because like that's where the towels are kept and the hamper. I get a weird feeling when I'm in the like something is following me. I go in there really fast and then run out and right when I go out the door the feeling is gone..


----------



## Kildor (Sep 13, 2014)

This reminds me of Dreamysnowx's old creepy stories thread (R.I.P dear).

Since it's 1:25 am in the morning, I'm debating whether it's a good idea or a bad idea to read this thread right now,
I have a scary story to tell though


----------



## Flop (Sep 13, 2014)

Puberty, man.

That stuff's scary.


----------



## starlark (Sep 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> Puberty, man.
> 
> That stuff's scary.



*#2spoopy4me
THE RIDE NEVER ENDS*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> Puberty, man.
> 
> That stuff's scary.


thank *god* that I'm past that lmaoo


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 13, 2014)

I used to have this bear that I made from the store build a bear workshop. I put a voice box inside,since you are supposed to and it was a little cute giggle.It only works if you press on its paw.Sooo one night I was sleeping and I wake up to this laugh and giggle. It was totally different from the giggle that I heard when I first made the bear. And it kept laughing and laughing. I didn't know what kind of laught that was,it was muffled and it was really creepy. I woke and up I hid myself under my blankets and was praying for that laugh to go away! Remember it only works if you put force on its paw! So as in pressing its paw. I left it on top of my bookshelf and one more thing the laugh sounded like the laugh from that doll saw! My god I was terrified! And so after a while I got out of bed and took out the voice box of that creepy bear! Thank lord I moved out from that house!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 13, 2014)

these stories are so so interesting, giving this a bit of a bump cause i want to hear more!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 13, 2014)

more guyss


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

Once I got glowstick-fluid in my eyes. My mom said that my eyes were glowing red. It hurt like hell and we had to call an ambulance


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't had anything extreme happen to me, but every once in a while (like a few times a year or less) something will unnerve me a little. The dorm I lived in at college was almost 100 years old and had plenty of stories, and there would sometimes be weird things like I'd get up to get a bottled water and when I got back I'd sit down on a water bottle that wasn't there a second ago, or tossing clothes in my laundry basket, I'd turn around and see the piece of clothing I literally just tossed in there back on the floor in front of me. Nothing terrifying, it really just made me question my mental state more than anything lmao. But my friend and I also had an old joke about my "demon printer." It would turn on by itself in the middle of the night and was the loudest, most obnoxious thing, and it even kept going when we unplugged it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 14, 2014)

So, more spooky ghost experience-retelling time.

(I'm still trying to work on making the parade of ghosts thing that I mentioned early. There's a lot of loose ends.)

In the meantime: When I started dating Taylor, a "face" appeared on my basement wall, similar to the ones that were "burned" into his bathroom door. When we stopped dating, it faded away. Not sure what it was about, but it was eerie nonetheless and I never told him about it. When it first showed up, I brought him over to look at it and he was pretty sure it was almost identical to the one at his house.

In a non-boyfriend story, my cousins and I were at my Nana's house. We were playing together in a room on the second floor and it was storming violently. Next thing you know, the lights go out. Of course we all panicked because we were how old and the lights just cut out without any warning. We all ran to the door, but I swear, something slammed it shut before we could get there. We were all screaming and pulling on the stupid door knob and trying to get it to open. It wouldn't budge. We finally managed to open the door and we all tumbled out of the room, bolting down the stairs. My Nana's house was haunted and we all knew it. My Nana would always sleep downstairs with all of us on makeshift beds made of blankets on the floor. The way her house was set up was you could see/walk into the kitchen/bathroom from both sides, kind of like a loop. So, when we'd lay down in the living room or "other" room, we would be able to see into the kitchen. Dishes moving and footsteps padding on the linoleum were the most commonly heard noises. I remember hearing the footsteps start on one side of the kitchen, walk through it, and stop in the entrance way of the living room. Whatever it was stood over us and watched us sleep. My Nana would always tell us to go back to bed and that it was nothing. And maybe it was nothing, but it was really creepy. A lot of stuff happened in that house to not only us but to our parents/relatives when they were younger. 

I went on a ghost hunting expedition with a professional paranormal investigation team at one of my state's most haunted places before too. Taylor was of course behind that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I was dating an older guy friend of mine (Taylor) that was heavily involved in the world of ghosts.
> He was not only able to see and interact with ghosts (which at times got really scary), but he was able to see...other things.
> -snip-



Christ, this freaked me out. I hope you're okay, I definitely wouldn't have been able to handle all that stuff. 

The only freaky stuff I can think of right now are two incidents: one that happened over ten years ago and another that happened a week or so ago. 

When I was 3 or 4, my dad got up really early to work-- usually at 3:30 in the morning. Since my room shared a wall with my parents', and the house was really small anyway, I would usually wake up when he got up. One time I did so, my mom told me to go back to bed and that she'd come tuck me in in a little bit. 

I used to keep a bunch of toys on the floor because I was (and still am lol) a slob. Most of it was Fisher Price stuff, and I had this green car that I would put my dolls in. 

Anyway, when I went in my room, all of the toys were moving, but I couldn't see anything in the room. Suffice to say, I freaked out and ran out into the hall. I think I slept with my mom that night. 

The second thing that happened a couple weeks ago is maybe a little unremarkable, but it still wigged me out. In the house we live in now, there's a big window in the living room, next to the stairs. We have a split level house, so the upstairs isn't really that high off the ground. Above the main doorway (which is located in the middle of the stairwell), there's another window. 

So one night I was up there, and I happened to see a person with dark skin and all white clothes on standing very, very still on the sidewalk facing my house. I watched them for awhile, but they didn't move at all. I moved back towards the stairs, and all of a sudden, I saw them flash by really fast-- too fast for where they had been positioned before. It really freaked me out. 

I also have a friend who used to live in this creepy house with her siblings, one of whom is much younger than us. One time, she was home alone, taking care of him, and all of a sudden they hear this tapping sound coming from the floor, below them. Her brother starts tapping back, and tells her that someone's talking to him. It freaked her the hell out, especially since stuff like that had happened to them (specifically her little brother) before.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

oh my, those stories are so so creepy! I love them so much, please share more if anyone has any more! I love this thread, it's insanely interesting.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

When I was younger I would've sworn that my elementary school was haunted. There was this restroom near the playground that I'd go in and sometimes I'd hear a little girl singing in the last stall. She'd repeatedly sing the same line over and over again in a really creepy, muffled voice. I thought I was just hearing things the first time but it happened again a couple more times, and I was always the only person in there. Now that I'm older I believe it was just my imagination but it scared me when I was younger.

Also this probably isn't very interesting but one day when I was walking home from junior high school, there was a black car that followed me the whole way there. It was always right behind me moving really slowly, but the windows were tinted so I couldn't make out who was inside. I walked down a few random streets before walking onto my own, because I was kinda paranoid and didn't want them to see where I lived, but they continued following me.  I ended up just walking back to the school and waiting for them to leave and after they finally did I went home. After that day I saw the same car again a few times, just roaming back and forth on my street.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> When I was younger I would've sworn that my elementary school was haunted. There was this restroom near the playground that I'd go in and sometimes I'd hear a little girl singing in the last stall. She'd repeatedly sing the same line over and over again in a really creepy, muffled voice. I thought I was just hearing things the first time but it happened again a couple more times, and I was always the only person in there. Now that I'm older I believe it was just my imagination but it scared me when I was younger.
> 
> Also this probably isn't very interesting but one day when I was walking home from junior high school, there was a black car that followed me the whole way there. It was always right behind me moving really slowly, but the windows were tinted so I couldn't make out who was inside. I walked down a few random streets before walking onto my own, because I was kinda paranoid and didn't want them to see where I lived, but they continued following me.  I ended up just walking back to the school and waiting for them to leave and after they finally did I went home. After that day I saw the same car again a few times, just roaming back and forth on my street.



Wtf, that last one was really creepy, even if it's not necessarily paranormal. I hope you're okay, that would have really freaked me out if I had been in your position.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Also this probably isn't very interesting but one day when I was walking home from junior high school, there was a black car that followed me the whole way there. It was always right behind me moving really slowly, but the windows were tinted so I couldn't make out who was inside. I walked down a few random streets before walking onto my own, because I was kinda paranoid and didn't want them to see where I lived, but they continued following me.  I ended up just walking back to the school and waiting for them to leave and after they finally did I went home. After that day I saw the same car again a few times, just roaming back and forth on my street.



Oh god, that's really terrifying! Report it if that happens again. I hope you're okay! D:


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't what to call it really but the closest thing is 'Alien hand syndrome.' [Even though that acts in waking hours ]

It rarely happens but it happens when I'm stressed or tense about something and it occurred again last night. My hand, always my left, works involuntarily. It mostly happens when I'm sleeping or in a daze [i.e half asleep, just waking up]
Last night I woke up to my left hand hovering over me and my right hand on my neck.
This has been the first time where my right hand was doing something. I've started to sleep on my hands but that doesn't seem to work as I toss around at night.


----------



## Improv (Sep 14, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> One day when I was about 14 or so, I was home alone late at night when all of a sudden I heard someone banging on the front door. I didn't open it, I had no idea who it was. I was terrified, so I crawled to the hallway and sat there panicking not knowing what to do because I didn't have a cell phone, and I think our house phone was disconnected at the time. I had no way of calling my parents/911 etc. I freaked out even more because it looked like whoever was banging on the door was walking around the house, probably looking for a way in? I saw a shadow moving in the backyard/heard leaves crunching so yeah. they left eventually but I legitimately thought I was going to die.



Literally this exact thing happened to me. I was 15 and it was around 11pm and my parents still weren't home, so I was in the living room watching movies while I waited on them to come home. I live in the middle of the mountains & I have no neighbors for nearly 20 miles around, and then I heard knocking on the back door. Obviously I had the doors locked, so I got up and went to unlock the door expecting my parents to be there.

except they weren't. I just opened the door and stared into black forest for a split second and then I slammed the door shut.

Now that I think about it, whatever was out there is now probably in my house because I opened the door oh god


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

I have bad Sleep Paralysis sometimes, which basically is i'm awake but can not move my body AT ALL, or open my eyes. It is absolutely terrifying. Sometimes I imagine that something is coming to get me or my parents or trying to wake me up but i can't move. I can feel myself breathing very heavily and panicking but there's literally nothing I can do. It's so horrible and i get scared to sleep sometimes. Once i am like 95% sure i almost died because of this, my face was smothered in my pillow and i was suffocating and couldn't move and i think i moved like an inch, giving me some air and then i finally woke up. Ugh, it's horrible and scary D;


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I also have a friend who used to live in this creepy house with her siblings, one of whom is much younger than us. One time, she was home alone, taking care of him, and all of a sudden they hear this tapping sound coming from the floor, below them. Her brother starts tapping back, and tells her that someone's talking to him. It freaked her the hell out, especially since stuff like that had happened to them (specifically her little brother) before.



^ O__o||| I'd probably be standing there, telling myself not to tap back.
The floor board part reminds me of that horror story Penpal.

Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Fawning said:


> I have bad Sleep Paralysis sometimes, which basically is i'm awake but can not move my body AT ALL, or open my eyes. It is absolutely terrifying. Sometimes I imagine that something is coming to get me or my parents or trying to wake me up but i can't move. I can feel myself breathing very heavily and panicking but there's literally nothing I can do. It's so horrible and i get scared to sleep sometimes. Once i am like 95% sure i almost died because of this, my face was smothered in my pillow and i was suffocating and couldn't move and i think i moved like an inch, giving me some air and then i finally woke up. Ugh, it's horrible and scary D;



Omfg thank god you are okay.

I was like "OMFG WHAT NO"


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> ^ O__o||| I'd probably be standing there, telling myself not to tap back.
> The floor board part reminds me of that horror story Penpal.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your stories!



Hmm, I've never heard of Penpal. I may look it up. 

But yeah, they had a bunch of creepy experiences with that little boy in their house. One of them involved seeing shadows on the landing outside of her brother's bedroom, as well as seeing a small shadow advancing towards him as he was sleeping. Thank god they moved.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

I was home alone with my sister one day and she was watching supernatural. I used to have nightmares about killers and ghosts, but I got over it, but then supernatural came.

Supernatural made me feel like puking. When I tried to sleep I saw ghosts that were in my imagination. I cried one night and whispered "Stay away, please, don't hurt me.." and kept on thinking I heard voices. I thought I heard banging on my window and I got up and looked outside and there was nothing. I saw figures of both skeletons and just straight up white bodies laying on the ground. Every night was sleepless and I was an insomniac for a while. I never slept and every day every five minutes I yawned. I can only think about nice things and I thought the world was against me. I got over it though..

And got my first night with sleep in forever.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Omfg thank god you are okay.
> 
> I was like "OMFG WHAT NO"



lmfao thank you for caring <3 it's just all in my mind and a lot of people get it apparently so it's not too uncommon but i'm fine hehehe


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Wtf, that last one was really creepy, even if it's not necessarily paranormal. I hope you're okay, that would have really freaked me out if I had been in your position.





Fawning said:


> Oh god, that's really terrifying! Report it if that happens again. I hope you're okay! D:


Heh yeah I'm okay, I never told anyone about it but we ended up moving to a new house a few months later. I kinda miss it there but lots of strange things happened in that neighborhood.


Fawning said:


> I have bad Sleep Paralysis sometimes, which basically is i'm awake but can not move my body AT ALL, or open my eyes. It is absolutely terrifying. Sometimes I imagine that something is coming to get me or my parents or trying to wake me up but i can't move. I can feel myself breathing very heavily and panicking but there's literally nothing I can do. It's so horrible and i get scared to sleep sometimes. Once i am like 95% sure i almost died because of this, my face was smothered in my pillow and i was suffocating and couldn't move and i think i moved like an inch, giving me some air and then i finally woke up. Ugh, it's horrible and scary D;


That would freak me out so much, I'm sorry it happens to you. D:


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

I love this thread so much omg. 
One time earlier this summer, I was trying to take a picture of the moon outside my window, I accidentally had the flash on though, so it didn't work. I looked at the failed picture before I deleted it and there was this bright white light in the woods, zooming in closer it looked like a face. It freaked me out so much, I sent the picture to all my friends on a group chat and I couldn't sleep. It was like the flash caught a demon or something.. so scary. I'm not sure if I still have the picture, or if I deleted it, but it still creeps me out to this day.


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Hmm, I've never heard of Penpal. I may look it up.
> 
> But yeah, they had a bunch of creepy experiences with that little boy in their house. One of them involved seeing shadows on the landing outside of her brother's bedroom, as well as seeing a small shadow advancing towards him as he was sleeping. Thank god they moved.



There are certain sections in that story that are quite...disturbing. 

Sometimes, I feel like _some_ of these 'shadows' and 'movements of unexplained origin' are caused by the crossing of dimension , and it's all a timey-wimey-matter. 
Those 'shadows' might be just as scared and freaked out as we are because of this overlapping of dimension XD



Fawning said:


> I have bad Sleep Paralysis sometimes, which basically is i'm awake but can not move my body AT ALL, or open my eyes. It is absolutely terrifying. Sometimes I imagine that something is coming to get me or my parents or trying to wake me up but i can't move. I can feel myself breathing very heavily and panicking but there's literally nothing I can do. It's so horrible and i get scared to sleep sometimes. Once i am like 95% sure i almost died because of this, my face was smothered in my pillow and i was suffocating and couldn't move and i think i moved like an inch, giving me some air and then i finally woke up. Ugh, it's horrible and scary D;



I can only imagine how frustrating & even dreadful for you to try to get some undisturbed sleep, without having to, say, fight for your breath. =__= (hopefully there are some medication that would help relieve the symptoms...?)


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 14, 2014)

I talked to a hypnotist once. 

He said he had this girl come in, and as she relaxed and went into a trance, she started talking about this 'alter ego', referring to herself by another name, and started talking about an entirely different race of people- really mundane stuff about them, like how they kept this certain other creature as a pet, and how all of them at one point or another had wanted to 'escape' into a physical human body to experience it. 

Now, yeah, it's just BS, but I think what got to me was that the next person that came in after her continued talking about this place and these people when they went into a trance as well. Buhuhuh. Scary stories to tell in the dark, y'all. 





Fawning said:


> NOPE NO WHY this is horrible oh my god



Little legs and everything. sghkjsg;


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I don't what to call it really but the closest thing is 'Alien hand syndrome.' [Even though that acts in waking hours ]
> 
> It rarely happens but it happens when I'm stressed or tense about something and it occurred again last night. My hand, always my left, works involuntarily. It mostly happens when I'm sleeping or in a daze [i.e half asleep, just waking up]
> Last night I woke up to my left hand hovering over me and my right hand on my neck.
> This has been the first time where my right hand was doing something. I've started to sleep on my hands but that doesn't seem to work as I toss around at night.


y
i've heard of it a few years back( I'm terrified EVERY night thinking that it may happen to me any second of the day.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> There are certain sections in that story that are quite... disturbing.



How disturbing? I looked it up, and it seems that it originated on reddit, so I was gonna save it until sometime when I have time to lose sleep over scary things (probably next month). If it's gonna totally mess me up, though, I'd rather not.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> I can only imagine how frustrating & even dreadful for you to try to get some undisturbed sleep, without having to, say, fight for your breath. =__= (hopefully there are some medication that would help relieve the symptoms...?)



I've looked on the NHS website loads and all it says is to have a better sleeping pattern (to be honest, mine is horrible) and it is quite common in young adults. My dad told me he used to have it when he was younger too so maybe it's just something i'll eventually grow out of like he did.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 14, 2014)

When I was little (well 10) me and my friends used to get bored so we were walking around the school when we came across some   Wrighting on a wall that hadn't been there before. We thought it was just some dumb joke but we were bored so we decided to investigate. It basically said that there was a student from the school who had died of a unknown cause. We were all there like wow so original. In class the next day we were sitting there and something fell from absolutely know where and hit my friend in the head, she fell unconscious but woke up a couple minutes later and was fine. Over the course if the next few weeks the power went out a couple times, things fell and we even saw a figure sitting on the back of the class room a few times. A bit scarce we went to look at the wall again and there was some more writing. This time it was the initials of me and and my friend who lived in the same village. So we went to our most trusted teacher and she let us look at the school records and sure enough there was the boys name and that he had died. On the weekend me and my friend went to the graveyard to see if we could find anything and she noticed something that hadn't been there before and we were sure of it since we went a lot to vist family. A new grave, the stone was a couple hundred years old though. Curious we went to look at the grave, to our shock and horror it was the boys name and the exact same  information on the records. The next day the pipes at our school broke and the power went off in the middle of summer. When we were finally let back to school we cautiously went to the wall and found that the writing was gone. When we started to walk off we saw the figure straight in front of us, this time we could see it clearly and it indeed was the figure of a schoolboy. Slowly it sank into the ground and we never saw it again, the power cuts stopped too. Needless to say we never went there again and were very glad to leave.

Not exactly scary but it was at the time


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 14, 2014)

I HAVE A TON

Like on my birthday when my dad broke into my house and stabbed my mum and jumped out a window at 2am

Oh oh and there was the time like 10 days after the same birthdya were i had numerous panic attacks after seizures and then i kept having them for over a month

and there was this one time half a year ago I lost like total control and feeling off my body and I was almost fully paralysed for a month and then I had to be taught how to move again

so like yeah my whole live is a big scary thing


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I HAVE A TON
> 
> Like on my birthday when my dad broke into my house and stabbed my mum and jumped out a window at 2am
> 
> ...



Oh my god!!?? Are you okay? Jesus, that is awful. You're a very strong person to go through all of that.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 14, 2014)

Fawning said:


> Oh my god!!?? Are you okay? Jesus, that is awful. You're a very strong person to go through all of that.



Yeah I'm fine but I'm just disappointed he didnt land on his head when he jumped out but thankyou lmao


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 14, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I HAVE A TON
> 
> Like on my birthday when my dad broke into my house and stabbed my mum and jumped out a window at 2am
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, are both you and your mum ok? (Well ok as you can be after going through that)


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> How disturbing? I looked it up, and it seems that it originated on reddit, so I was gonna save it until sometime when I have time to lose sleep over scary things (probably next month). If it's gonna totally mess me up, though, I'd rather not.


Yup Reddit that's where I first heard of it. I *think* I purchased it on Kindle though (can't remembered too lazy to check)
Should have clarified what sort of 'disturbing' I was referring to: there was an event involving a cat of which the boy / family feeds on a regular basis. And the floor board/crawlspace underneath the house. That's all I can say to avoid spoilers.
And no, it's not bloody or graphic. At least the writer did not go further into details. 
That, and the creepiness of who/what that penpal really is. 
Also the ending is a tad puzzling (and dreadful) to me, as it kinda trailed off what I would expect but yeah. *shrugs*



Fawning said:


> I've looked on the NHS website loads and all it says is to have a better sleeping pattern (to be honest, mine is horrible) and it is quite common in young adults. My dad told me he used to have it when he was younger too so maybe it's just something i'll eventually grow out of like he did.


I see - thanks for the expalnation - since your dad had it when he was younger, it's very likely that you will grew out of it! 
(at least you can make improvements on your sleep pattern) ^^


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 14, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, are both you and your mum ok? (Well ok as you can be after going through that)



Better than before thanks,


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 14, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Better than before thanks,



That's good, I hope you continue to get better too


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 14, 2014)

Uxie said:


> That's good, I hope you continue to get better too



Same to you for whatever your problems or situation may be


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

I remember my grandmother had a ton of really old stuffed animals in a room I would sleep in when I would visit her as a child. She would keep these toys on the windowsill of the window next to the bed. I remember there was one stuffed cow that I would think was moving while I was trying to sleep. I blamed it on the fact that the room was dark and I doubted my parents would believe me. But every night I would see it move and I would take it and throw it in the closet. The next day it was always back on the windowsill. 

I'm not sure if there is anything supernatural happening, but I just moved into some apartments near my college and when I'm here alone, I can hear knocking sounds coming from my kitchen. I was in the kitchen making a sandwich and it sounded like the knocking was coming from the cabinets above my sink so I opened all of them and nothing unusual was in them and I climbed on top of the counters and nothing was on top of the cabinets. I asked my roommate, who moved in weeks before I did, if she had ever heard the noise while she was in the apartment alone and she said no.


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2014)

so many weird things but they're all jumbled up in my mind so this post is gonna be an ugly mess lmao but i feel like typin.

there's a few that stand out in my memory - like the house where I live now, when we first moved here I was like 12 I think, and not long after we moved in I remember I was up on the top bunk playing on my GBA SP (i was up after everyone else had gone to bed as usual damn you gba) and it was night time so the lights were off of course but from the corner of my eye i noticed it was suddenly brighter in the room, so i looked across the room and there was light shining out of the wall. The walls in this house are needlessly high (what is the point of this ceiling) but at first I thought it might have been shining _in_ from outside the window, somehow, but there was no way - the window faces nothing that would explain any manner of spotlight shining in at the middle of the night, and the light was definitely shining out anyway. I quickly shut off my game and hid under the blanket and while I was hiding I fell asleep.

I think it later that same year that I fell asleep in the living room on the couch, and woke up in the very early morning (it was light-ish outside but I don't think the sun was up yet) to a bleary dark figure leaving through the front door. At the time I thought nothing of it so I drowsed off again immediately afterward but it occurred to me in the morning that no one in my family is that tall, and why would they be going outside at 5 or 6 in the morning anyway. When I asked my mum what she was doing going out so early she said she didn't, and no one else ever copped to it either. Nothing else peculiar ever happened after that iirc, so I sometimes think that if there was a ghost, that was him deciding to show himself out. haha

Before we moved here, though, we were staying at a friend of my mum's, in their basement to be exact. All our stuff was piled everywhere. There was a tall dresser-drawer that had a TV on top of it. One time I was down there by myself on my bed, I don't remember what I was doing, homework maybe (more likely playing gameboy again ), and for no logical reason I glanced up from whatever it was, and there was a shadowy featureless figure leaning out from behind the dresser with the tv on it. I remember it very clearly - it had its hands on the edge of the dresser, leaning only the top half of its "body" out, peeking the way a person would. It was vaguely the shape of a person. It went back behind the dresser, not exactly quickly. I looked back down, not really believing what I'd seen (although i was terrified, too terrified to even move for I don't know how long), but I think i must have eventually convinced myself I didn't actually see it because I was able to get up and go upstairs at some point. But I didn't tell my mom or siblings, and I probably never would have - if my oldest sister didn't a few days later mention seeing a "strange black thing" crouching by her feet at the bed. She said she thought it was our brother trying to scare her at first, but it shuffled across the room, still crouching, and disappeared. I remember a few nights later I woke up in the middle of the night and had to pee.. which meant getting up in the pitch dark and going all the way across the basement and around to the stairs by myself... that was definitely one of the worst physical terrors of my life. even mentioning it now is still scary. I did manage to get up though (sadly I had to) and didn't ever see the shadowy thing again.

I think there was a tumblr post or something talking about "shadow people" - I saw it at the beginning of this year iirc. It said that shadow figures apparently hang around rooms that are extremely messy. Idk if it was some fake **** just to scare people into cleaning up after themselves but I couldn't help but think of that basement, and the things lying everywhere. 



Liquid Ocelot said:


> uh. To put it simply, _I had a spider lodged in my throat_. I spat it up and it was dead but STILL.



gggghhuaaa why this


----------



## Cariad (Sep 15, 2014)

My iPad screen just brightened I'm rly scared help

- - - Post Merge - - -

on it's own btw


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 15, 2014)

I died DUN DUN DUUNNNN


----------



## Fawning (Sep 15, 2014)

Post more guys, it's interesting c:


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

i dont have any super exciting stories 2 tell but im 100% convinced that i saw a thunderbird when i was in like 6th grade


----------



## doveling (Sep 16, 2014)

not the scariest or weirdest thing but;
last night (or early this morning) at about 4am, and i woke up with my whole left arm numb and tingly (as i was laying on my ar) so i shook my arm to get rid of it, and something hit my face. It was my hand, it was limp basically and i couldn't move it or feel it connected to my wrist, and i was so scared, but then it came back to life.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 16, 2014)

Skep said:


> i dont have any super exciting stories 2 tell but im 100% convinced that i saw a thunderbird when i was in like 6th grade



Omg please explain


----------



## Fawning (Sep 16, 2014)

i'm not letting this thread die


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 16, 2014)

When I was younger I used to be terrified of animal masks. This one night I had a nightmare and after awaking I noticed that my bedroom window was wide open, I didn't get up to close it because I was already afraid of the dark so I just tried to get back to sleep. I awoke later and to my horror there was a man standing at the end of my bed wearing a rabbit mask - something like this: 



Spoiler











So I don't know whether it actually happened as during that time my family used to live in this huge flat in central Brighton (that's where I'm from in the UK, it's a big city), or if it was all just a terrible dream.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 16, 2014)

double post -___-


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Sep 16, 2014)

When I was younger my best friend and I were playing in my basement with this creepy doll I had and since it looked like both of us and we both really liked it we naturally were fighting over it. The light went out for about a minute and while we were panicking the light flickered back on and the doll was in a completely different place and position then when we had put it down. I mean it wouldn't have been so creepy if we hadn't been really far away from the doll and pulling on eachothers hair the entire time. Not to mention we were the only people in the house since my parents were on the balcony.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 16, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> When I was younger I used to be terrified of animal masks. This one night I had a nightmare and after awaking I noticed that my bedroom window was wide open, I didn't get up to close it because I was already afraid of the dark so I just tried to get back to sleep. I awoke later and to my horror there was a man standing at the end of my bed wearing a rabbit mask - something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Masks are terrifying. What did you do when you saw the man with the rabbit mask?


----------



## 35mm (Sep 16, 2014)

There's a hotel in Estes Park Colorado that is rumored to be haunted, and of course I was really interested so I took a tour. The tour only consisted of me and some married couple, so that made it even creepier. The tour guide kept trying to scare me specifically, because I was a tiny 12 year old at the time. Anyways, he would sometimes yell "BOO" at me if ever got a scared look on my face. Towards the end of the tour I felt a hand sort of land on the back of my shoulder like someone behind me lost their balance and had to grab onto me, so naturally I thought this was the tour guide and I said "why are you touching me oh my god." When I just sort of stopped and realized., of course he couldn't have done it! He was standing in front of me.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2014)

35mm said:


> There's a hotel in Estes Park Colorado that is rumored to be haunted, and of course I was really interested so I took a tour. The tour only consisted of me and some married couple, so that made it even creepier. The tour guide kept trying to scare me specifically, because I was a tiny 12 year old at the time. Anyways, he would sometimes yell "BOO" at me if ever got a scared look on my face. Towards the end of the tour I felt a hand sort of land on the back of my shoulder like someone behind me lost their balance and had to grab onto me, so naturally I thought this was the tour guide and I said "why are you touching me oh my god." When I just sort of stopped and realized., of course he couldn't have done it! He was standing in front of me.


I go there all the time! I've never taken the tour or anything but just walking around the hallways is really creepy, especially at night I think. I can imagine the tour would be pretty scary too.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 16, 2014)

Zane said:


> I think there was a tumblr post or something talking about "shadow people" - I saw it at the beginning of this year iirc. It said that shadow figures apparently hang around rooms that are extremely messy. Idk if it was some fake **** just to scare people into cleaning up after themselves but I couldn't help but think of that basement, and the things lying everywhere.



WHY DID YOU HAVE TO SAY THAT MY ROOM IS THE MESSIEST ROOM IN THE WORLD D:


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh I just remembered another scary one that happened to me when I was younger. I used to get super bad nightmares all the time and I was around 5 or 6 and I used to have this wooden parrot thing that had a cord attached and you could pull it and it's wings flapped which hung right above my head when I slept
it looked similar to this 

So yeah one night I had a dream/nightmare where it's eyes suddenly turned red and it let out an ear piercing scream and nose dived at me, I woke up absolutely terrified, I don't think I got back to sleep that night :/


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2014)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> WHY DID YOU HAVE TO SAY THAT MY ROOM IS THE MESSIEST ROOM IN THE WORLD D:



BWAHH I know I try to clean up all the time now ; o; Heh.


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

oooooooooh god damnit why did I started reading back through everyone's stories, it's like nearly 2am and I'm the only one awake >.<


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

I once went camping when I was around 10 with a few family friends...
I got lost in the woods with my friend while looking for the lake.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok since my last post here was just me fooling around, here's a story:

Once, in my old house, the bedroom I slept in had no door, so we used a long, thick piece of fabric. It was a small house so we didn't care if it looked weird. One night, I couldn't sleep and I was just staring at the ceiling.  Then I just sat up on my bed staring at random stuff. I noticed there was a small opening between the fabric and the open area wheree the door was supposed to be. When I looked at the small opening, I swear, I saw 2 freaking red eyes in the the pitch blackness. It was freaky. 

Another time, I was watching tv and a door opened by itself. It didn't open slowly, opened like when you wake up and open a door. It opened fast and then suddenly stopped. It was really dark in the room it led to.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 16, 2014)

these stories just make me more and more paranoid


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

My friend told me once about a time when she was half asleep/half awake dozing on her couch when she saw a little devil dancing on a far table at the other end of the room and she was home alone. I mean she's 37 so I dunno why she'd lie but I found it funny - maybe it's creepy to someone else though. I mean if I saw it I'd probably freak.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> I once went camping when I was around 10 with a few family friends...
> I got lost in the woods with my friend while looking for the lake.



aaaaah if that happened now, I'd just be thinking either slenderman or the wrong turn sorta stuff happening.
What happened when you were lost?


----------



## kasane (Sep 17, 2014)

Okay, so this weird experience has a backstory.


Spoiler: Backstory



There is this girl who sits with us at lunch, and me and my friends all don't like her.
She would always start the conversation with "What subject do you have next?", and then just sit there. She would also go on her phone to talk to someone (my classmates say that it's her dad...none of us know for sure). 
Before she was with us, she was with my other friends who usually hang out at Form Class at break and lunch. They told me that she would stand _really_ close to them and follow them wherever they went. She even got them sick because of it...
And then she went outside to us. She takes my spot and refuses to move, and _CONSTANTLY_ goes on her phone at lunch everyday. She even broke our group apart. Four of my friends (the ones that hang outside with me) went to the toilets to try and run away from her, but guess what? She just *followed them*. And then they had enough and went to a different spot.
So I started to hate her so bloody ****ing much that I would purposefully kick/bump into her. I would scream at the top of my lungs to my friends as to annoy her when she was on her phone, asking them 'what subject they had next'. Once I couldn't take it anymore and told her to piss off. She said no and I told her none of us likes her, so why was she hanging out with us if she knew this clearly. She said she didn't care and she 'had a right to go wherever she wants to'. Well...true, but does she not know how _annoying_ she is??? The next day, I brought a box cutter to school in my pocket in case she ever wants to show up. But she didn't and never came back to us.



But that wasn't the weird/scary thing. Yesterday, I had a dream that I was walking around school with my box cutter in my pocket, and she came along. No one else was there, no students, no teachers. She looked at me and I suddenly caught her from behind and slice her neck. And then, my Maths teacher (I don't know what I dream of what the heck) saw me and just shrugged it off.


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

poppet said:


> not the scariest or weirdest thing but;
> last night (or early this morning) at about 4am, and i woke up with my whole left arm numb and tingly (as i was laying on my ar) so i shook my arm to get rid of it, and something hit my face. It was my hand, it was limp basically and i couldn't move it or feel it connected to my wrist, and i was so scared, but then it came back to life.



lmao why were u scared of that?? it's totally normal for that to happen lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been hearing the knocking in my apartment since I got back from class. I've been trying to ignore it but it gets so loud and I have laundry to do... 
Then just a few minutes ago I was laying in bed playing my 3DS, facing away from the door and my door creaked and opened a little. I looked, and no one was there. About 15 seconds after that happened my roommate walked in the front door and I haven't heard any weird noises since.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 17, 2014)

bumpp!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 18, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 18, 2014)

This thread is way too interesting to die ;___;


----------



## n64king (Sep 18, 2014)

My dad knows people who are pilots and other aviation related workers because he use to work at the airport, so my entire life we've always flown around on private jets and stuff for fun, not like vacation, they have to take the planes out to fly or go somewhere to pick up an important person, or we would go in smaller single engine propeller planes that my dad's friends owned and we'd fly out over Malibu and stuff and me and my dad would hitch a ride, SO knowing that, this one time me and my dad went up with this one guy in this Bonanza (a type of plane) and I swear we were up there flying for an unusually long time this one time, and the buzzing of the engine was making me tired and gave me a bored feeling, so I told my dad and he's all "okay I'll tell him so we can go back to the airport now" so whatever the hell my dad said must have come off as "lol my kid is bored do a thing" and next thing you know the guy freakin pushes the throttle forward and we nosedive like 300 feet and my EYES ROLL BACK IN MY HEAD AND I CAN SEE ANYTHING!!! its like black and i see a small white orb and my stomach went into my throat and i thought wE WERE GOING TO DIE OMGGGG WE WERE SO MAD WE NEVER SAW THAT GUY AGAIN and my dad was mad at him and wow so basically I know what it's like to almost free fall out of the sky but without hitting the ground. It's like the worst roller coaster ever, like nearly if you flew OUT of the roller coaster


----------



## Saylor (Sep 18, 2014)

This kinda creeped me out when it happened - a few years ago my friend and I were out really late on Halloween night, and we had to walk to a certain park near my neighborhood because it's where our ride home was waiting. The area we were in is kind of unsettling to be in after dark because there are hardly any street lights and it's always desolate, so we were rushing a bit to get to where we needed to be. As we got to the opening of the park we saw a man sitting on one of the swings in a hockey mask. He was swinging back and forth a bit, throwing fireworks onto the ground for some reason. We didn't think anything of it and we kept walking but then he got up and sprinted toward us, so we moved and ran ahead of him. He just kept running and then from around the corner you could see lights flashing and a police car drove up. Idk if that had anything to do with the guy but it was a weird experience, I didn't know what was he was gonna do when he ran toward us like that.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 18, 2014)

My grandma bought me this beaded bracelet from India. It was black and brown beads? Anyways, I thought it was rather plain looking but I guess that's my style haha. Ever since I wore the bracelet, bad things started happening to me, it was like some Final Destination ****. I got hit by the edge of a bus, got hit by another car (it was just pulling out), fallen through a floor, banged my head A LOT and became ill. I didn't know what was happening to me and my Sister who had high concerns for me told me it could be the bracelet. So I took it off, and guess what? I became better and no bad stuff was happening to me anymore. I wore it for a week. 

So you might think, what's wrong with the bracelet? Well in India they do a lot of Voodoo crap. I am a skeptic person but my grandma never lies, my parents didn't believe that it was the bracelet causing all these mishaps. I've heard some old woman and my aunt (who I think are related) had some bad blood, so the old woman put a spell on her to never have a baby boy (which she always wanted) and here she is with 4 kids which are girls. Call it bull, I call it creepy as hell.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 18, 2014)

Saylor said:


> This kinda creeped me out when it happened - a few years ago my friend and I were out really late on Halloween night, and we had to walk to a certain park near my neighborhood because it's where our ride home was waiting. The area we were in is kind of unsettling to be in after dark because there are hardly any street lights and it's always desolate, so we were rushing a bit to get to where we needed to be. As we got to the opening of the park we saw a man sitting on one of the swings in a hockey mask. He was swinging back and forth a bit, throwing fireworks onto the ground for some reason. We didn't think anything of it and we kept walking but then he got up and sprinted toward us, so we moved and ran ahead of him. He just kept running and then from around the corner you could see lights flashing and a police car drove up. Idk if that had anything to do with the guy but it was a weird experience, I didn't know what was he was gonna do when he ran toward us like that.



that's so scary i don't even know what I would doo


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 18, 2014)

Haah, I remember a few weeks ago I was hiding in my attic for a while, I was probably overreacting.
Anyways, I was staying up all night since it was a weekend and I kept getting calls on my phone. At first I was like, "Okay, probably just one of my friends calling for homework or whatever.", so I answered. All I heard was this really loud, slow breathing. So I thought it was a joke (It probably was.), but they kept calling for hours. I swear I thought I saw something outside my window (I probably didn't, lol. Most likely would've been my imagination and paranoia.), so I ran into my attic and watched TV for the rest of the night, lol. In the end I recieved 200+ calls that night.
I've never really had anything scary happen to me before, but I remember when I was 12-13, I was up at 3:00 AM with my friend outside when it was raining, and we saw 2 men following behind us. I think we bailed as fast as a ****ing cheetah, lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Something new just happened..

I was in my living room, reading a book, when I stated seeing figures and hearing weird noises. My security light was going on and off and when I looked outside, nothing..

Then I saw a coyote, and then I saw a raccoon.

The coyote was chasing the raccoon around my house. I was so scared because they were both vicious animals, so I shut off all my lights, locked my doors PROPERLY, shut the blinds, walked to my room and slept.

I saw the body of a dead raccoon the next morning.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, happened last night..


----------



## Cariad (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump, I really want to hear more scary stories!


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 19, 2014)

Omg X'D


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have too many scary stories. I try not to dwell on negative thoughts or give a voice/power to that sort of thing!

The last time I did... Near sleep, I started to experience sleep paralysis. From the bed I witnessed myself crawl through my window; my doppelganger crawled on the floor to my bed and eventually on top of me, suffocating me & in a terribly deep guttural voice begged me to leave the physical plane. Haven't had a sleep paralysis experience since, but I also haven't actively attempted to astral project because of it.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 19, 2014)

Motte said:


> I don't have too many scary stories. I try not to dwell on negative thoughts or give a voice/power to that sort of thing!
> 
> The last time I did... Near sleep, I started to experience sleep paralysis. From the bed I witnessed myself crawl through my window; my doppelganger crawled on the floor to my bed and eventually on top of me, suffocating me & in a terribly deep guttural voice begged me to leave the physical plane. Haven't had a sleep paralysis experience since, but I also haven't actively attempted to astral project because of it.



oh my god, i'm so sorry you had to deal with that. That's terrifying. I suffer from sleep paralysis too so i understand, however i've never experienced what you have, mine is usually people trying to wake me up or things coming to get me very slowly. I hope you never experience it again D:
I've just read up about astral project, it sounds really interesting and i would love to try that but i'd be too scared.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 19, 2014)

Motte said:


> I don't have too many scary stories. I try not to dwell on negative thoughts or give a voice/power to that sort of thing!
> 
> The last time I did... Near sleep, I started to experience sleep paralysis. From the bed I witnessed myself crawl through my window; my doppelganger crawled on the floor to my bed and eventually on top of me, suffocating me & in a terribly deep guttural voice begged me to leave the physical plane. Haven't had a sleep paralysis experience since, but I also haven't actively attempted to astral project because of it.



Ah, I can relate to that.
I used to wake up with night terrors and sleep paralysis almost 5 times a week, but they've started to die down.
The last one I had was when I woke up at 3:00 AM, and something crawled out of my closet and sat on top of me and just stared at me. I've always wondered why sleep paralysis happens to other people. At one point, it was almost like a routine. I'd wake up, the figure crawls out of my closet and sits on me while we stare at each other, heh. 

Other than that, sleep paralysis is terrifying. I hope it never happens to anyone on here again. :/


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Tbh I experience sleep paralysis during times of distress and depression in my life, which can cause sleep deprivation. But yeah it's because of that, that I don't attempt any kind of ummm subconscious tinkering when I'm feeling down! Having a bad sleep routine can cause it for sure.

Fawning, astral projection can be really amazing and beneficial for some, I think if you want to do it you'll do it when you're ready / feeling positive about it  In the meantime maybe you can search for some stories out there, tons of people put their personal testimonials online.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 19, 2014)

Motte said:


> Tbh I experience sleep paralysis during times of distress and depression in my life, which can cause sleep deprivation.


That's when mine was at it's worst. I think our mental health must play a big part in it.

Astral projection keeps sounding more amazing the more i read about it! It's crazy that you can go out into places you're not familiar with and explore them. I would definitely love to try it!


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 19, 2014)

Motte said:


> I don't have too many scary stories. I try not to dwell on negative thoughts or give a voice/power to that sort of thing!
> 
> The last time I did... Near sleep, I started to experience sleep paralysis. From the bed I witnessed myself crawl through my window; my doppelganger crawled on the floor to my bed and eventually on top of me, suffocating me & in a terribly deep guttural voice begged me to leave the physical plane. Haven't had a sleep paralysis experience since, but I also haven't actively attempted to astral project because of it.


I don't mean to sound disrespectful if I do come off like that but that sounds scary and I'm sorry you had to go thrugh that, but at the same time I am extremely curious.


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I don't mean to sound disrespectful if I do come off like that but that sounds scary and I'm sorry you had to go thrugh that, but at the same time I am extremely curious.


Nothing you're saying is disrespectful at all  What are you curious about exactly?


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 19, 2014)

Motte said:


> Nothing you're saying is disrespectful at all  What are you curious about exactly?


Oh, thanks  I thought I was coming off as rude. I want to lucid dream and astral project but for the past few years (on and off) nothing has happened. I suppose I just want to experience the fear of sleep paralysis even though people hate it (understatement I suppose, but I'm curious... and curiosity killed the cat.)


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 19, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Oh, thanks  I thought I was coming off as rude. I want to lucid dream and astral project but for the past few years (on and off) nothing has happened. I suppose I just want to experience the fear of sleep paralysis even though people hate it (understatement I suppose, but I'm curious... and curiosity killed the cat.)



I'd like to say that I've also been trying to astral project for years with no luck. I've always wanted to know what it feels like, but I guess It's just a silly goal of mine now.


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Oh, thanks  I thought I was coming off as rude. I want to lucid dream and astral project but for the past few years (on and off) nothing has happened. I suppose I just want to experience the fear of sleep paralysis even though people hate it (understatement I suppose, but I'm curious... and curiosity killed the cat.)


Well, it's totally possible and more common to lucid dream & astral project without experiencing sleep paralysis. Like Fawning said, your mental state does have an effect on sleep paralysis (as does your sleeping pattern & eating habits)... It can be scary as hell, but if you're able to get a handle on the situation & realize it's sleep paralysis, you can will yourself out of it.

To lucid dream, you want your body to fall asleep but your mind to stay awake long enough for you to realize you're dreaming. To do this you'll have to lie completely still on your back for a while, like up to 30 minutes. During this time you need to focus on your intentions - clear your head & think about dreaming & _remembering_ that dream, but don't forget to remind yourself that you're awake! Your body will try to waken itself at times, you'll feel the need to scratch an itch for example, but you have to resist it. And if you get too excited you can wake yourself up as well. During this time you might experience sleep paralysis (it's actually a 'normal' experience while your body is shutting itself down for sleep-mode), but if you are aware of it, just remember not to panic before it manifests as a vivid hallucination. After that point your body should be asleep and you'll be able get into a lucid dreaming state.
There are reality checks you can do, and it's good to have a dream journal if it's something you'd like to attempt often.
This is what works for me personally, others achieve a lucid state via various methods that you can read about online. Some helpful sites: Link 1. Link 2.

Astral projection I typically attempt through meditating, and it's even more of a personal spiritual process to me than lucid dreaming, so for that I'd suggest finding what works for you


----------



## Fawning (Sep 20, 2014)

bump! I'd love to hear more, especially from littlemissmarzipanmermaid!


----------



## Squirtle Squad (Sep 20, 2014)

I nearly got into a car accident once because of a reckless driver. Not a super interesting story to tell, but it was pretty scary from me. I couldn't drive without being nervous for at least two weeks.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

We once rented out a cottage in France with some family friends. As we unpacked, my dad decided to check out every room. 

He was gone for a while, and we were waiting for him outside. He walked out five minutes later. He said "don't go in the room on the far right".

Being creeped out by this, I steered clear of that room. My mum's friend, however, hadn't heard my dad tell us not to go in. She did, but she suddenly felt terrified and left immediately.

My sister, who was young at the time, wanted to explore in there. She took one step in there and said "this is the witch's room".

Creepy...


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 20, 2014)

Fawning said:


> bump! I'd love to hear more, especially from littlemissmarzipanmermaid!



Aw, how sweet! I'm working on compiling some stuff for you guys. DOn't worry.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 21, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Aw, how sweet! I'm working on compiling some stuff for you guys. DOn't worry.



oooh yay! i can't wait to read them c:


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

Squirtle Squad said:


> I nearly got into a car accident once because of a reckless driver. Not a super interesting story to tell, but it was pretty scary from me. I couldn't drive without being nervous for at least two weeks.



I've encountered reckless drivers on countless occasions, it really annoys me how irresponsible people can be when they have a 2 tons weapon in their hands. It just goes to show you that you have to be alert every second you drive. What happened to you exactly?


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 21, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I woke up one morning with a sore throat. So, you know, I'm going about my morning, getting ready to brush my teeth and everything- and started coughing, because- y'know- sore throat.
> 
> uh. To put it simply, _I had a spider lodged in my throat_. I spat it up and it was dead but STILL.


 I'm sorry but this is by far the worst thing I've ever heard, I think I'd literally die o.o


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 21, 2014)

m I have and perhaps get it from my father I do not know but have always had what you would call that gift of seeing what some others can't, feeling and such too. When I was younger I thought nothing of my friends mainly the guy with the slicked back hair, white t shirt black jeans, until I realized no one else saw him well not then. He warned me of things ect protected me. As I got older I had flashes vivid memories of a past life with this person. When I was 17 a woman came in to where me my mom and my sister were and she was known for seeing things and told them I was not alone and described him to them and since by then they knew I think were in a little shock. He kept saying time is not how we think it is and though he was there he would come back as I did my fianc? younger than me 21 I am 30, when we met I would play songs and various things connected with this person he never knew any of this and kept saying things or that strange things were happening a song would come on he would run out of the room keeps telling me of these weird flashes dreams ect I haven't said a word yet. My first boyfriend who was horrible was fighting with me once and I said to leave me alone because N was getting pissed and he kept saying no it's me I am your person he put his hands on me and from across the room I could see he couldn't all he saw was from the kitchen a loaf of bread picked itself up and slammed past us on the couch into the glass patio door, he let me go. He has been seen many times by a few. Once at a Haloween party other people playing quiji board got freaked because no one was near it and it started moving saying something I understood but they ran instead of reading it off. Never saw him as a shadow just the way he looked at time of past completely like someone just there always was funny when someone would walk past me say something to him keep going and not realize no one was physically there. Things have changed recently but that's a strange thing still figuring out.

  Others yes, other things yes, stayed at a famous hotel where a Hollywood murder happened silent era elevator wouldn't stop kept going up until opened on that floor, saw someone in the mirror woman girl actually 20s style dress looking back shadow slipped into a hotel room, doors shut, I asked at the desk and got whole story on that floor is where actor ,fatty, Arbuckle was in a mysterious incident and an underage actress died in that room heard stories and other incidents of guests. This was in San Francisco. Many stories but if want to know we can talk about it won't and can't put it all here but yes many out of ordinary things throughout my life.

   Voices showing up on recordings, knowing things before they happen usually not good, have had many experiences too long to list so I learned to handle it by educating myself on things and learning how to control what I used to do for people by making something they wanted to happen happen but am older now so more cautious with what I will and won't do and know how now. People want tarot readings fine, they want to ask something fine but it is not my fault if they do not hear what they want. I always can see when someone has an attached or the in betweens but it doesn't scare me it never really did. More my family when younger at what would go on around me aside my dad as he is the same well a little different I can't pull electrical energy like he can, send him through a detector of any kind it will go off, electronics go nuts around him, and if it lightening you don't want to be anywhere close to that man. When he was a kid one went through the window and struck two inches from his head, he also has had past life flashes but he doesn't think much of it as it is not intertwined in his current life the way mine was but that is probably due to backstory.

   Paranormal is normal it is everywhere all the time all it means is outside what we understand and if you went back in time and gave a cell phone to someone they would think it was evil one day we will know more.  I'm used to it. For the kids though I would warn not to mess with things you do not understand as games or you could if not protected let something in you do not want to. It is not a game. There is good, between and very bad news and you do not want to end up with a negative attachment. For people who do not believe in things when it happens to you one day you may change your mind but most only maybe if only have one or two weird experiences they can rationalize away and not have to orient to it as normal.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm writing a book and a lot of some of my real experiences in fictional zed form are going in there so I can't tell all of it until that is done.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

When I was little, I had an asthma attack.

A BAD asthma attack. I couldn't breath, I couldn't eat, my vision went blurry and I felt like I was going to die.

The paramedics rushed me to the hospital through the ambulance, and my heart rate was beating weirdly fast. It was real fast.

"Beepbeepbeepbeepbeep" the monitor went on without a break. By now, I was scared as -bleep-

I kept on yelling, "I'm going to die!" I cried, and I was very dehydrated. They used an inhaler on me, but that didn't work. The had to use a large tube to pump in air, and then I was fine.

I haven't had asthma since that day, but it still haunts me.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> When I was little, I had an asthma attack.
> 
> A BAD asthma attack. I couldn't breath, I couldn't eat, my vision went blurry and I felt like I was going to die.
> 
> ...



oh wow, that sounds terrifying! ;___; i'm glad you're okay and seriously hope you never have to go through anything like that again!


----------



## toastia (Sep 21, 2014)

Not gonna let this die.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Fawning said:


> oh wow, that sounds terrifying! ;___; i'm glad you're okay and seriously hope you never have to go through anything like that again!



I was there for two days, the scariest moment of my life...


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to work at a nursing home about a year ago. Now this nursing home was pretty old and some weird stuff tended to happen from time to time. It was around 9:30 pm, about an hour before I clock out, and I'm carrying a stack of towels into the laundry room when the laundry room door slams in my face, causing me to drop a few towels. When I tried to open it, it was locked. I thought a co-worker was messing around because I heard voices on the other side of the door and I wasn't having bull**** that night, so I called my boss on the radio for her to unlock the door. When she came and unlocked the door, I explained to her what happened (she was ready to whoop the person's ass who slammed the door on me), but when she unlocked the door, nobody was in the laundry room. I left early that night.


----------



## nammie (Sep 22, 2014)

These are all fairly recent, like happened within the last 3 years. And for context, I'm in university, and I have a roommate but she usually isn't home lol

One time, at like 3am (I stay up late lmao), I was looking at videos on youtube or something, and I heard someone faintly knocking on the door to my apartment... I watched enough horror movies to know when to leave things alone so I closed the bedroom door and ignored it lol. Freaked me out though.

Another time around midnight or later, I was again... chilling in my room lol when suddenly I smelt this really... intense incense?? Scared the crap out of me because I have no clue where the smell could've come from, I'm on the 9th floor so I doubt the smell drifted in from outside, and it was so late... that I don't think anyone would light incense at that time?? 

And for one last one, I got back from class and I was checking my voicemail, and there was one that was just like... church... bells??? ringing over and over and it sounded like it was getting louder. Freaked me out so I didn't finish listening to it. I wanted to transfer it onto my computer, but I didn't know how, and when I was randomly pressing buttons I accidentally deleted it


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw a picture of Jeff
It haunted my dreams


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 23, 2014)

More stories please.

Okay, I'll post more of mine. My brother lives with his girlfriend and their two dogs. Whenever they leave to go somewhere, my brother turns the radio on for the dogs to calm them down while they're away. His girlfriend told me that he once came home from work and heard just static on the radio. He then listened closer and started hearing the voice of our grandma, who passed away two years ago. It freaked him out enough to turn off the radio drive off somewhere I guess. Anyway, I was house-sitting and babysitting their dogs for a week or so this past July while they were attending a wedding in California. I went out for a run one night around 8 pm and turned on the radio for the dogs before I left. When I came back, all of the lights in the house were off besides the kitchen chandelier and the radio was playing static instead of the music I left on. I started freaking out and turned it off and I think I went for another run lol. Everything was normal when I got back, but I was tired. I think I stayed up watching Hulu the whole night that night and unplugged the radio when I slept.

The same week I was house-sitting, monsoon season happened to be starting up. So almost every night I stayed there, it stormed. Really hard. Like wind, lightning, rain. One night around 7 pm I got out of the shower and heard really loud wind passing through the screens on the windows. It sounded like horror movie wind. It was a bit spooky, but then I started hearing an incredibly loud banging on the front door. The dogs were going nuts and everything. It was just a nonstop pounding. I thought someone was trying to get into the house. I looked out the window but nobody was at the door, and I was still hearing the banging. I got the worst chills ever. I eventually just opened the door, and found out what was making the noise. They have a big wooden "NO SOLICITING" sign on the door that the wind was banging against the door. Lol. That was a relief. While I had the door open, I decided to go pick up an overturned planter in the yard when the front door just slammed shut. I thought it was the wind of course, but the wind wasn't blowing in that direction. So it's a bit weird. Hmm. The lights also flickered a bit that night from the storm, but. I tried my best to ignore it.

I've also seen people talking about night terrors/sleep paralysis in this thread. My Environmental Science instructor happened to bring it up today in class too. Anyways, it's only happened to me twice. Once when I was in elementary school and once when I was in junior high and I remember them really well. When I was in elementary school, I remember waking up really late one night (no lights were on in the house) and I noticed my room was really dark, way darker than normal. I think I had a lava lamp back then, but I couldn't see it because of the darkness. Anyway, I just remember waking up randomly, sitting up, and seeing something really dark standing in my doorway. I was terrified and I didn't know what it was and I couldn't move. It was just looking at me. I could not see any features, but I could tell it was looking at me. And I was scared out of my mind. I was frozen in fear and could not move. I tried to scream for my mom and my mouth was moving, but no sound was coming out. And I thought that screaming would make the dark... thing... person go away, but it didn't and it just stood there. I wanted to get up and go get my mom, but I could not move, and that thing was standing in my way anyway. After about 30 seconds of trying to scream for my mom with no words coming out, I suddenly laid back down back and passed out. I woke up the next morning and asked my mom why she didn't come when I screamed for her and she told me she didn't here anything last night.

The next occurrence happened in a similar way. I lived in a different room at this time. I was in junior high and I randomly woke up in the middle of the night and sat up. My room was completely pitch black besides my alarm clock. Things were moving around in my room. Like dark creatures. There were tons of them and they were moving around and bumping into things. They were in the air too. I could see thing move past the light of my alarm clock as well. It was also oddly windy and I heard noises. Once again, I screamed for my mom, but no words came out. And once again, I could not move and was stuck in a sitting up position. They black entities kept moving around in my room until suddenly, the floor lamp next to my bed, fell over onto the carpet and broke. At the sound of it shattering, something suddenly pushed my body back into my bed and I immediately sat back up, almost as if I had just woken up from a nightmare. I was breathing really heavily, but I thought it as just a nightmare. I went back to sleep and woke up with a sore throat, my floor lamp broken on the floor, and my chest had a huge red mark and bruising on it from whatever force pushed me back into my bed.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 23, 2014)

I've definitely had some seriously ****ed up/scary **** happen to me, but I'll give one example where something *almost* happened. One I can remember where nothing happened(thankfully) was one night after work. During work this new guy working for the store kept harassing me, asking me for my number, asking where I live, asking if I had a boyfriend, calling me selena gomez. It gradually scalated to him following me throughout the store and wanting to touch me. I talked to the store manager and he was fired the next day. However, we closed the store and I was outside waiting for my mom to come pick me up as we were going out to get something to eat. While waiting outside, this same dude decides to creeply stand right next to me. My manager asks me if I'm alright and I say "Yeah, sure". I really wish I didn't say that >.<
It was dark out and the mall cop only comes around every 20 minutes or so. This be an open mall btw.
Anyways, he keeps asking all these questions. He was actually really cute, but I just wasn't interested.
He slowly kept getting closer and closer to me. I realize his hand is now awfully close to my butt, and I have a feeling he's about to do something that's going to make me want to bring out my knife. I decided to just woman up and say "WTF is your deal?! I'm not ****ing interested and you're making me feel super uncomfortable right now. I've been trying to be nice about this whole thing the entire night, but that's enough! Now either you go on your merry way, or I'm one button away from calling 911. You're honestly starting to creep me out now. Also, don't even think for a second I won't put up a fight just because I'm small. I'll slice your ****ing **** off!". He looks at me like "O_O" and says "didn't want yo ugly ass anyways. angry ass *****", and just walks off.

I'm glad I got hostile. Some people just look at me and think "oh she's so cute and nice, let's take advantage". Not tonight mother****er, not tonight >.>!


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

One night I had a nightmare about a shooting occurring in my school, and it freaked me out because I have this really irrational fear of shootings for some reason, maybe because I live close to Columbine. Anyway, that morning I woke up to texts from my friends and an email from our principal warning us that our school had received anonymous threats about a shooting. The whole day was kind of eerie because we were locked inside the school and teachers seemed nervous, everyone was really tense. It felt like we were all just waiting for something bad to happen. I wasn't able to leave but lots of other kids started getting picked up early and many weren't even there to begin with. Luckily nothing happened that day, but it was weird because the very next day there was a shooting in a different school about 20 minutes away. I don't know I thought it was a scary coincidence.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 23, 2014)

Expensive jewellery keeps finding its way into my school blazer pocket.

On the first week of school, I found a gold watch in there.

On the second week, I found a silver chain. 

It's always been in the same pocket, too. Either I'm a kleptomaniac who steals when I'm sleeping, or someone's trying to frame me. Weird..


----------



## oranje (Sep 23, 2014)

The scariest thing that ever happened to me was my near-death experience in a water park. When I was 9, my family and I went to a water park on the weekend. The place was packed with kids and families. We had a good time on the water slides and lazy rivers, so near the end of the trip, my mother decided to take a rest. The wave pool was nearby, so my sister and I went into the pool when my mother wasn't looking. The pool was crowded with people on inter-tubes but we thought it was a good idea to dive into the water. 

Big mistake.

When we tried to surface, we realized that the bodies and inter-tubes were blocking our exit. The water was so thick with people that we couldn't push anyone out of the way. Somehow, out of nowhere, a man pulled us up and led us to our crying mom. That man saved our lives. Needless to say, we never went to a water park again. 

A few years later, I heard an urban legend that after closing time in water parks, they always look at the bottom of the pools to make sure that there aren't any dead bodies floating around. I'm 99 percent sure that isn't true, but I've been put off by water parks ever since.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 23, 2014)

Saylor said:


> One night I had a nightmare about a shooting occurring in my school, and it freaked me out because I have this really irrational fear of shootings for some reason, maybe because I live close to Columbine. Anyway, that morning I woke up to texts from my friends and an email from our principal warning us that our school had received anonymous threats about a shooting. The whole day was kind of eerie because we were locked inside the school and teachers seemed nervous, everyone was really tense. It felt like we were all just waiting for something bad to happen. I wasn't able to leave but lots of other kids started getting picked up early and many weren't even there to begin with. Luckily nothing happened that day, but it was weird because the very next day there was a shooting in a different school about 20 minutes away. I don't know I thought it was a scary coincidence.


OOH ****, I'D BE OUTTA THERE, **** THAT


----------



## Fawning (Sep 25, 2014)

bump!!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 25, 2014)

bumpp


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

this isn't a scary story, but i'm pretty sure that it could fall under the weird/supernatural category?

anyways, it happened about a year ago. me, my mom, and my dad were all gathered in my mom's room to say prayers and stuff, it was nighttime so all the lights were off. before we started, i decided to look over, and saw my dead cat, dougan. (he died around.. 3-5 years ago, i think?) he walked over and jumped onto the bed, light as a feather. (and dougan was a very fat cat, weighing over 20 pounds) i looked at him closer, and he seemed sort of... transparent? it also seemed like he was radiating some form of blue light, and for some reason, i felt like i could see the entire galaxy inside him. then he just... faded away. it was the weirdest thing!! still, nobody believes me to this day.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 26, 2014)

This is kind of more on the "weird" side than scary, but it was pretty scary for me at the time.

I was in second grade at the time and enrolled in ballet lessons about thirty minutes or so from home. One day in the dead of winter, my mother dropped me off for ballet practice and drove off to the mall. I went up to the doors and found them to be locked. Somehow I had been failed to be notified that ballet practice was cancelled. I was in tights and a winter coat and it was freezing out there in the snow. Worse, I knew my mother would not be back for three hours and she was already long gone. At that age, I was ready to have a panic attack. I stood out by the steps and cried. 

About fifteen or twenty minutes later (approximately, as I really had no way of telling how much time passed), a man pulled up in a truck and asked me why I was crying. This would have set off warning bells for a lot of people, but I was so distraught at the time that I told him what happened. He asked me to get in his truck and that he'd bring me somewhere where there were some nice people who would take care of me while they found my mom. Being the stupid kid that I was and the fact that I was freezing my butt off in subzero temperatures, I agreed to go with him. 

I lucked out, in the end. The man brought me to a home of a couple of nuns. They were very nice to me and offered treats and TV while they got my mother's name from me and called around stores at the mall to track her down. Eventually, they did, and gave my mother the address where she came to pick me up. I did get scolded for going with a stranger, but in the end she was just happy that I didn't get hypothermia from the cold. And after that happened, she never drove off again until I was safely indoors.

I look back on it as an amusingly weird story and it's something I'll never forget. I mean, what are the odds that a stranger is going to pick you up and bring you to a couple of nuns who look after you while they find your mom?


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 27, 2014)

I wanna hear more :c


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

Another one? Hurrah!
Okay, so my parents were driving us home (well my dad was and my mum was asleep while I was probably being the emo kid I was at 10 in the back) late at night after coming back from a friend's house.
Now anyone who lives anywhere in the New Forest can tell you straight after the sun disappears over the horizon the forest stops being a tranquil haven for nature lovers and starts being a barren desert of foliage.
It just so happens my dad decided to take a leak (Asian parents are resourceful and decide not to wait the extra 5 minutes to pass a safe toilet) and retreated into a bush (that's my crazy dad for you). My mum was snoring this time and I suddenly became aware of my surroundings.
The headlights were off so it was pitch black outside (well more of a murky brown but you know what I mean).
Then I heard a tapping on the roof.
That scared me so much I nearly wet myself. I tried to shake my mum awake but she was in the REM stage and was showing no signs of waking up.
What freaked me out, though, wasn't the tapping. It was what happened next.
I swear I'm not making this up or anything. What I saw I knew was 100% real and I can remember it clear as day. This is what makes me paranoid of going anywhere alone.
Slowly but surely, a black tentacle suckered itself onto the edge of the big front window of the car and started snaking its way across it.
I was so terrified I just shut my eyes. What else could I do?
Fortunately about 2 seconds later my dad reappeared and got us the hell out of the forest.
Slendy's real, guys. You better wish your ass don't find itself in the forest at 12 midnight.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

I woke up once in the middle of the night and like light was shining on my face and there was no one there,I was like 6?I always leave my door open but I do not know what hppened


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Sep 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Another one? Hurrah!
> Okay, so my parents were driving us home (well my dad was and my mum was asleep while I was probably being the emo kid I was at 10 in the back) late at night after coming back from a friend's house.
> Now anyone who lives anywhere in the New Forest can tell you straight after the sun disappears over the horizon the forest stops being a tranquil haven for nature lovers and starts being a barren desert of foliage.
> It just so happens my dad decided to take a leak (Asian parents are resourceful and decide not to wait the extra 5 minutes to pass a safe toilet) and retreated into a bush (that's my crazy dad for you). My mum was snoring this time and I suddenly became aware of my surroundings.
> ...



luckily i dont live by any forests hahaha....


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> His mum was murdered when he was young and they both used to have rooms side-by-side on the upstairs floor. I went up there once and he took me into her room, to show me something. It turns out he was testing if I could *feel* anything and next thing you know, I'm downstairs throwing up and things are falling off the mantle. Specifically photos of her. His mum didn't like me and she made several points to remind me.
> 
> One day we were off from school because there was a snow day. My parents were out of town and I was home alone, talking him on the phone. He got really quiet at one point in our conversation and told me he had to go, but he'd call me back. I didn't think anything of it until he sent me the picture. There was a white face of a man (with black holes instead of eyes and a mouth) pressed to his kitchen window. Taylor called me almost in tears because the guy was walking back and forth between the front door and back door. He was trying to get in.



I don't get spooked by much but I pretty much jumped out of my skin after reading these two stories in particular. Doesn't help that someone outside is using a power drill and started revving it up just when I finished reading the white man face story. The fact he was trying to get in... nah nope no no thank you bye.

I'm pretty immune to feeling presences of things, even in graveyards. Like where other people have felt strongly overpowered by the presence of someone/something and I just feel nothing. Which is odd. People often say I have no aura. Whatever that means.

But yeah in relation to your post, I often see things moving about through our kitchen window at night. We have a big ol' country kitchen with huge windows which look out upon fields. And I swear I can see people moving out there. Like my mum says it's just trees but eh. I know how trees move and trees do NOT move like that. Our land is fenced off so it's not like it's one of our neighbours.

Oh my gosh this reminds of this creeper story from my childhood!! It's pretty weird. Basically one of my childhood best friends had this beautiful garden that connected to this massive forest. It had this tall chain link fence dividing their garden from the forest. They couldn't put new fences up or anything because it was protected land or something but yeah. I'll try and describe the garden the best I can. Okay basically his garden was on a higher level than the forest. Then it had this ramp down to some bushes and shrubbery, that then lead the forest. The fence was between the shrubs and the forest. Also in terms of scaling, his garden was BIG. As was the intermediate lower ground shrubbery bit.

So like: -------------------\________________(fence)___(forest)

Anyway, the shrubs and bushes were pretty overgrown on account of the fact that it was pretty hard to tame them. That part of the garden was overrun with stinging nettles and prickly bushes. So yeah, we never ever went down there. We did spend a lot of time in the higher ground garden though. And this garden had this beautiful swing overlooking the shrubbery. So like, when you swung you'd start off at the edge of the higher ground garden and end up swinging high in the air over the shrubbery.

Obviously we were kids so we LOVED that swing. We'd have a ton of competitions to try and swing the highest. We'd always hear strange things coming from the shrubbery though. We just assumed it was animals or something. Like badgers rustling about. But sometimes when we swung there'd be a flash. Like a camera flash. And lots of rustling. We'd sometimes stay out playing till late in the evening. We'd hear the rustling again.

Anyway, one day his Dad decided that all that shrubbery would have to go as he wanted to build a studio down there. He got in some proper gardeners to cut it all down. Basically they found a few interesting things down there. The underneath of the bushes and foliage had been hollowed out. So like. The top layers of the plants were still full but it was easy to crawl underneath them. Which hey- that's normal. Like I said might've just been badgers or something.

They also found that there was a rather large hole in the fence. Which was slightly stranger. It wasn't as if something like a mole had tunnelled under the fence. The chain links had quite obviously been cut with some kind of tool.

I'm not sure if anything else was found down there. His Dad didn't really tell us. He could tell we were getting scared about the fence being cut. At the time we thought it was some kind of paranormal creature but yeah... now I'm older I'm pretty sure I know what went down. According to his brother the police were quietly involved, but hey. He might've just been trying to scare us.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

when i was in sixth grade, i'd see random flashes and shadows everywhere and when i looked, there was nothing that could have made it. once when i was walking from our driveway into our house, i thought i saw someone dressed in black standing there on the lawn, but there was nothing. similarly, when i was messing around in the backyard, i was spinning around and around and defintely saw someone with grey hair and dressed in black standing ~5 yards from me. nothing. #2spoopy4me


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is about a dream and how it connected in real life ~~~spooky~~~


Spoiler: tw mention of sexual abuse



so I have always had extremely vivid dreams, and I pretty much remember 1 dream a night, sometimes more. When I was a kid (still happens now sometimes) used to have recurring dreams. One of these recurring dreams was a night mare that id have every few months from a very young age until probably 10-11 ish! 
In it my mother and I were invited to have dinner at this one house by a couple. The man was tall and over bearing and he seemed off. The house had a very particular layout that ill never forget,  its difficult to explain over writing haha but anyway. I forgot some of the dream as its been years since ive had it but ill never forget the end scene of me sneaking away, terrified of this man, and my mum being trapped in the house. I look back towards the house and I see the lights beaming through the windows (its night time) and I hear my mum scream out. I always assumed as a kid that she was killed, so the dream was so scary to me, and it happened so often.
I was talk to my mum the other night about dreams (she has some crazy ones too) and I brought this one up. I described the house and the man and everything I could remember and my mum went pale. She asked me a few questions and just looked more and more freaked out, so I asked her why she was scared. Turns out the man exists in real life, as does the house. He was a relative of my mother and attacked children, he never attacked my mum but he attempted to when she was younger.
Ive never been to his house or met him before, but every detail in my dream matches the real life memories of that place and that man that my mother has...


Ive had an encouter with a ghost, but a boring one haha
I also know a child who "remembers" his past life, he talks about his "other parents before these parents" all the time, knows everything about them and even remembers dying. Could be making it up as he is about 4 but still freaky!


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2014)

I dunno. A few days ago when I was leaning back in my chair, I opened my eyes and caught a quick glance of the coat rack outside my room that we never use. My dad had hung one of his dirty work shirts on it while he was taking a shower, apparently. I guess my mind didn't like the change and for a second, I registered it as a person standing outside of my room. I got one of those instances where you're so shocked/scared that all of your senses jump.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 30, 2014)

When my son was 4 years old he wanted me to buy him one of those knit hats that cover the whole face, except the eyes and mouth.

A couple of days after he had gotten it.I tucked him into bed at around 9:00 pm.Around 2:00 am, i am sleeping and get this strange feeling of being watched.I wake up to see my son standing in my doorway with the hat over his face.He's not moving or talking.Just staring.FREAKED ME OUT.

I tucked him back into bed, and the next day he couldn't remember doing it.lol.


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> When my son was 4 years old he wanted me to buy him one of those knit hats that cover the whole face, except the eyes and mouth.



I believe that's called a balaclava.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> When I was younger I used to have a bunch of Webkinz and I would line them up on my mom's bed and play and talk to them. One time I was pretending they were all going to sing in a chorus. I asked if they were ready, and a deep voice said, "Yeah, I'm ready." I ran out of the room screaming. I'm 100% positive it was not my imagination. It was super creepy and I'm glad we moved out of that house!


I'M SO SORRY
I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING WHEN I READ IT

But yeah I'm glad your out of the house. No more scary voices ;w; 

I would have screamed too.


I once woke up to someone screaming in my ear. Or at least that's what it felt like. I looked around and there was nobody there. My sister was sleeping over her friends house, my little brother was sleeping with my parents and they always lock the door so it wasn't them. It actually sounded like an older woman's voice. My bed also randomly shakes at night. I didn't really care about this (I got used to it) until I realized that my bed was actually moving inch by inch every night.


----------



## Nyxia (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> I'M SO SORRY
> I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING WHEN I READ IT
> 
> But yeah I'm glad your out of the house. No more scary voices ;w;
> ...



Your BED MOVED AT NIGHT? That is terrifying.


----------



## Minene (Sep 30, 2014)

Omg. These are really scary but I love reading experiences. I'll post mine

Sometimes when I was younger my mom would ask me if I've been going to her room because she said she'd see a girl coming in there that kinda looked like me. Apparently she would stand there for a while and then walk off. It could've just been me sleep walking if it looked like me but honestly I don't know..I don't remember it.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had a lot of creepy things happen to me. I'll go with the first few that popped into my head.

I was pretty young when this happened but I remember it vividly. I was watching a movie in the living room and it went to the credits. It was completely silent, no sound playing, nothing. All of a sudden I can feel and hear this loud breathing next to my ear, plain as day. I was the only one in the room. Needless to say I ran straight to my mom's room.

Another time, I walked out of my room and my mom asked me when I went back into it. I told her I never left. She said she watched me walk out of my room and go into the kitchen earlier and then walk back into my room. Since then she's seen something that apparently looks exactly like me, it's always only for a few seconds and it only occurs once every now and then.

Wow Minene, I just realized one of our stories is pretty similar! I didn't read your stuff until after I'd posted mine. Freaky.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

I AM BRINGING THIS THREAD BACK


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 27, 2014)

I've sworn that several times when I was upset or crying, I kept feeling a warmth all over me, and on my shoulder. Like someone was putting their hand on me. I also hear footsteps or someone knocking on a door in my room. Maybe a ghost is trying to protect me or something? I don't know. I don't really even believe in ghosts to start with.


----------



## Leela (Oct 27, 2014)

Why am I reading these an hour before I go to bed? They're interesting, but I'll pay for it when I turn my lights out lol



Leela said:


> We once rented out a cottage in France with some family friends. As we unpacked, my dad decided to check out every room.
> 
> He was gone for a while, and we were waiting for him outside. He walked out five minutes later. He said "don't go in the room on the far right".
> 
> ...



Just thought I'd bring this back because The Witch's Room freaks me out ;_;


----------



## CR33P (Oct 27, 2014)

found a list of people that somebody wanted to shoot on the floor
should i be nervous


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 27, 2014)

CR33P said:


> found a list of people that somebody wanted to shoot on the floor
> should i be nervous



Move if you or your family is on it...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

CR33P said:


> found a list of people that somebody wanted to shoot on the floor
> should i be nervous



This reminded me of this wiki and it was about having someone shoot you or something. (Pretty sure I'm wrong though)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 27, 2014)

Well I have a few..Let's start with the oldest story

When I was young (like 7 or 8) I was inside all alone. But then suddenly I heard a man's voice calling out my name from the next room. It wasn't my dad's voice, eliminating any doubt that someone was still home. So I ran out of my house as quickly as I could. Went back in a bit later and was fine...

When I was like 15 or 16 i was spending the night at my best friend's house. we were just sitting on his bed when suddenly, I saw a figure standing at his doorway. I saw long hair and a cloak in my peripherals. But when i fully turned my head, i saw nothing. I told my friend. According to what he told me, there is a ghostly woman that wanders the upstairs area whom he and his brother named "Lisa".

about a year ago, late on a cold, windless night, a friend and i went for a walk in the local park. At the entrance of the park is a light post. My friend and I saw a furry orb just levitating in place under the bulb of the light post. out of curiosity, we approached it. It seemed to react to us, as it rose about directly ten feet in the air. We commented on the strangeness of the object and walked away, turning back every so once in a while to monitor it. Once we were about 150 feet away, it lowered itself back down to its original position. 

Lastly and least frightening, a few weeks ago me and my best buddies were going to see a 9:45 showing "Gone Girl" . As one would imagine, it was dark outside. I was in the back with one other friend while my two other friends were in the front. I was looking out the window to my left, watching a woman/teenage boy walking a side walk path. to the left of the person was a car pulling out of a parking lot, donning fully functional headlights. the car was on a path of collision with the person, but was not yielding. As the car was seemingly about to hit the figure, the figure vanished without any reaction of the person who might have hit it. I literally exclaimed "What the ****?!" and the friend next to me said "You saw that, right?!" proving i didn't perceive something incorrectly.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 29, 2014)

Im home alone and reading these ;___; they're so interesting though


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 29, 2014)

~I was thinking about posting here, and came to realize I’ve had a lot of creepy stuff happen, so sorry if this ends up being a wall of text guys.

So, Im not much of a religious person.  At least, not in the way where you go to church and…be mean to people, (I don’t know how else to put it.  I don’t care if people are gay or anything.)  But I do believe in God.  I do.  And I believe in spirits.  And there’s really one main reason for this.  When I was younger, I thought I could see them.  And I think what I was doing was calling them, but the spirits I communicated with I asked to protect the people I cared for.  And for a long, long time I dismissed this as having an overactive imagination, which I DO have and blame a lot of things on.  Here’s why part of me believes in these spirits: a dear friend was able to do the same thing.  She called a spirit who hasn’t left my side since.  And both of us were able to hear and identify this spirit that stays with me.  It isn’t a bad spirit, and often I wonder if I’m out of my mind for thinking it’s there.  On the night that this spirit, (we’ll call the spirit Liza for this post), we experienced a lot of things that I attribute to being young and imaginative.  But the fact that someone else saw Liza always strikes me as strange, and I never really know what to make of it.  Either I’m crazy or I’m spiritual, I suppose.


So, creepy thing number two.  I used to live in these apartments with my father and sister between the ages of 13 and 16.  During that time there was not a night I did not have severe panic attacks.  I shared the room with my sister, but that did not help the situation.  Our closet had two huge mirrors on the doors, and I’d think I’d see things in the mirrors every night.  I would lay in my bed and just panic for no real reason.  I would wake up at 3 or so every morning and luckily I had this touch-lamp.  I would turn the lamp on and read until I wasn’t scared anymore, but the minute I put the book away I was panicking again.  I had very vivid nightmares, as well.  There was one nightmare about this creature chasing me.  When I got a good look at it, it was this hairless humanoid thing with black eyes crying blood.  And at one point, I was out to see a movie and everything got extremely cold and I felt its presence.  It was like it was trying to infect my body, but I wouldn't let it.  I don't know how to explain why I thought it was the thing from my dream, either.  And at the time I thought it was my imagination, but at the same time I kept thinking: you can’t enter this body, it’s not yours.  I had other vivid dreams where I’d be walking through the apartment and I’d stop at a corner and very, very slowly a face would peek at me.  It was clearly a young Asian man, older than me, (probably mid 20’s), just staring.  The day we moved, I stopped having the panic attacks.  Like…I fell asleep in the new apartment we moved into when I was 16 just fine.  It was such a huge relief off of my shoulders.  I don’t really talk about those old apartments.  It gives me chills, even years later.

Lastly, is more recently I’ve been a bit more spiritual thanks to a different friend.  I confided in her some of the things I’ve experienced.  I have quite a few stories both of what I saw during panic attacks, and the different things I thought I could do when I was younger, (a lot that I just dismiss as my imagination).  She taught me about different spiritual beings that have been seen multiple times throughout history, and what sort of spirits they are.  For example, the owl man that someone mentioned earlier, I’ve actually heard of this creature, (it’s some sort of diety that tries to steer people away from big disasters, or something along those lines).  And generally I dismiss this stuff or try to be skeptical, because i want to be logical about what I base beliefs in the paranormal off of.  Well, after I had spoken with this more recent friend about these things, and after some major life events, I began living on my own and having panic attacks again. The difference is that often, I’ll also have dreams about Liza.  She will tell me in these dreams that everything is okay, and that she’s protecting me.  Sometimes she’ll even tell me to do this, or that, because it will benefit me.  It’s never negative to interact with her, and the weirdest part is...she has given me some pretty spot-on advice.  Most of it revolves around my current boyfriend and his depression, because loving someone with depression is a difficult thing to do.  Liza will often tell me that I need to reach out to him, that I need to not be afraid to call or check up on him.  She also chides me when I'm overreacting, (an often occurrence), but if I talk to my boyfriend he'll understand.  And I mean, that stuff is stuff I can figure out, stuff that might just be in my head...the reason why I don't mind listening is because before my current boyfriend and I were together, she promised it would happen.  She said all I had to do was be patient.  I did not think it would.  He lives 800 miles away, and us being together was something that I thought was impossible.  And sometimes I do think that this is all in my head.  In the dreams, I’ll even tell Liza, and she seems sad to hear it but always says that she understands. A lot of times I won't dream of her again for a few weeks after I say this to her. 

The most horrific thing that happened recently was a dream.  In the dream I was in my apartment.  I immediately knew something was wrong, and that I was in some kind of danger.  I peeked into my living room and saw a creature pressed against my window.  I have a huge window that overlooks the forest outside; I live two stories off of the ground as well.  It was a man with a goat’s head.  It might have been more like a ram’s head, because it had huge horns.  I backed away into my other room, but for some reason, I couldn’t just leave it be.  I was scared but whatever the thing was, I had to face it.  So I went back into the living room and when I did I saw a boy.  It was a child, probably nine or ten with black hair.  Its eyes seemed to not want to stay one shape.  I don’t know how to describe this.  They were constantly changing, as if they couldn’t stay one way.  I pointed at him and I yelled: YOU ARE THE DEVIL!  As loud as I could.  And he looked surprised, and then confused.  Then I woke up, and I was scared, but at the same time I felt…confident?  No, more like proud that I was able to identify him head on.  Because seeing the man with the goat’s head pressed against my window had scared me so much, but I was able to confront it.  I don’t know.

I’ve had a lot of nightmares about demon like creatures.  All of them are mortifying and I try to dismiss them, but at the same time they are so vivid and frightening that sometimes I don’t know what to think.  Paranormal dealings is a hard subject for me to believe in, despite what I’ve experienced, because I know that my imagination has a tendency to run wild.  The one thing that really makes me think these things might be real, is because I am not the only one this sort of thing happens to.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 30, 2014)

Bump, all of these stories are so interesting.


----------



## chronic (Oct 30, 2014)

energY


----------



## Elise (Oct 30, 2014)

I always hear footsteps when I'm sitting alone in a particular room at my boyfriends house, while staying there. It freaked me out so much the first time it happened that I locked the door and wouldn't leave the room for an hour until my boyfriend got home from work. It happened later that night too when he was going for a run and this time I actually had the courage to have a look down the hallway and check no one is there. It's so weird an unsettling even though I know it's probably nothing and for some reason I only notice it when I'm alone.


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 30, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> So, Im not much of a religious person.  At least, not in the way where you go to church and…be mean to people, (I don’t know how else to put it.  I don’t care if people are gay or anything.)



Sorry to correct you, but not all religions are 'mean' to people.


----------



## epona (Oct 30, 2014)

the only paranormal experience i've ever had was in boarding school, it only happened once and it wasn't that big a deal but it was terrifying at the time
we were sitting in prep (prep was like supervised study every night for two and a half hours where we had to sit in silence doing our homework or studying or whatever) and my friend Alex was using the computer for a project, and it was like 9pm so we were being let out in 10 minutes and we'd all finished whatever work had been assigned to us, so Alex was on the computer which was just in front of my desk, and she was on MS Paint writing out little messages to me with the pen tool
so anyway she wrote 'hey annie' and i waved at her and then she wrote 'how are you' and i gave her a thumbs up, and she went to write something else but the computer froze and the mouse wouldn't move (this was commonplace, our IT equipment was the absolute pits lol) so she kept moving the mouse trying to get it to work again but it wouldn't, and then about a minute later after she'd taken her hand off of the mouse, the pen tool started writing, and this didn't freak us out because we assumed it was just the delay (you know when a computer freezes when you're typing, and then when it eventually starts working again whatever you typed comes up a few seconds later? yeah well we assumed it was that) but it wrote out 'IM FINE' in really jagged letters and holy crap we were spooked out
so we kind of laughed it off and thought no more of it, but then later that night when i was in Alex's dorm drinking tea, the walls made this really really loud groaning sound that sounded a lot like thunder but it was coming from within the walls, and we screamed and ran to the dorm next door to ask if they'd heard it and they were like 'what are you talking about? we heard nothing' and it was impossibly loud like there was no way they couldn't have heard it from just next door
so anyway i went back into the dorm while Alex went to the bathroom, and it was all fine and i was beginning to think we'd just imagined it but the second Alex came back into the room the noise happened again and again nobody heard it except us
it never happened again and that was my only paranormal experience (there were plenty of stories about how the boarding school was haunted, i mean it was a pretty old building but nothing ever came of them) but it spooked me out so much at the time, i was convinced some angry spirit was haunting Alex lol


this one didn't happen to me directly, but to my dad's friend
he works in these offices that are on the site of an old train station that shut down back in the 1950s, and he's honestly like the most sensible, solid guy i know like he is not the sort to be making up ghost stories or anything like that, he's super super serious
but anyway last year he took my dad aside at a conference and told him that he saw a man walking through the corridors at work, but he was really pale and wasn't so much walking as floating, and that he went right through a wall and disappeared
so he did a bit of research and it turns out that the wall he saw the spirit going through was actually a platform back when the building was still a railway station, and that the wall had been built directly over where the platform had been in the past
anyway he told his coworkers and some of them said they'd seen strange figures as well, so they got a medium in to check the place out and apparently the minute she walked through the door she could feel the presence of hundreds of different ghosts, and basically within like 10 minutes of arriving at the building she was telling them that this guy was there (she knew his name and everything, i just can't remember what it was now lol) and that he was from Ireland in the 1940s, and that he'd been waiting for his wife to arrive on a train at that platform when he'd suddenly had a heart attack and died, and she said he was like a friendly spirit and stuff and he meant no harm
so after she left they researched it and they found his whole background and family lineage and everything and apparently everything she'd said was totally accurate and it's really unusual for mediums to offer up that much information, usually they kind of try to coax the information out of you, so they think it's really legit lol

i don't know if i believe in ghosts really, but i guess it's possible and i certainly wouldn't rule it out


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 30, 2014)

Mine isn't a ghost story, but I had a scary moment several years back when I was being followed. I was walking from a friend's house in the middle of the night when a man in a car stopped in the middle of the road and began staring at me. I turned and began walking in the opposite direction the car was facing. Just as I did, he made a three point turn and continued to follow me, driving slowly beside me as I walked. I turned around again and walked quickly down the street toward my house. This time he went straight, also at a quicker speed. I wasn't sure if he was rounding the corner to catch up with me, or if he was leaving, so I began to run until I found some tall shrubs against a house. I hid in them, and sure enough he came back around driving very slowly. I could tell he didn't see me, so when he passed by and was out of sight, I ran the rest of the way home. I went inside and locked the door. I made sure all the lights were off, then went to my window and looked out. He drove past twice before finally leaving. I don't know what his intentions were, but I'm sure they weren't good. I seriously thought I was dead if he caught me, and it was insane scary.


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 30, 2014)

This thread is so good! Just in time for Halloween.

When I was younger my family lived in a really old farm house in a super small village. My little sister's room was haunted, toys would go off on their own, you could hear banging on the walls, and it was always incredibly cold and just gave you that bad feeling in the pit of your stomach. We all just tried to avoid it, she was a toddler so she'd sleep with my parents.
One night when we were painting my room I had to sleep in my sisters room, which is on the 2nd floor. I had an incredibly vivid dream that I woke up in the middle of the night and just sat up in the bed, staring directly at the window. I just sat there for a few minutes, then slowly got out of bed and walked towards the window. After standing there a few minutes, I opened it up and looked down, I remember seeing the ground. I remember crawling out of the window and jumping, and I shot up out of the bed right before I hit the ground. The window was open when I woke up, but I had closed it before going to sleep. I never went in that room again!

Also, my elementary school was haunted. It was really strange. There was an area with the entrance to the boys change room and the gym near the music room. Me and my friend both remember being in that area and hearing someone playing a pipe organ? You could see the piano in the music room from the hallway in one of the windows, and the lights were all off so nobody was in the room listening to music. The music wasn't coming from the music room or a classroom either, it was coming from the boy's changeroom. When we got too close, the music would stop.
It happened to us more than once, probably 3 or so times.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 31, 2014)

bump! i want some spooky halloween stories! these ones so far have been v v creepy


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2014)

this is a true story, it happened to me once

On October 31, 1963, in Haddonfield, Illinois, 6-year-old Michael Myers (Will Sandin) stabs his older sister Judith Myers (Sandy Johnson) to death with a kitchen knife. Fifteen years later, on October 30, 1978, Michael escapes Warren County Smith's Grove Sanitarium, where he had been committed since the murder, stealing the car that was to take him to a court hearing, the intention of which was for him to never be released.

The following day, Halloween, 21-year-old Michael, now dressed in a blue jumpsuit and a white mask, returns to his hometown of Haddonfield and begins stalking high school student Laurie Strode (Jamie Lee Curtis). Laurie informs her friends, Annie Brackett (Nancy Kyes) and Lynda van der Klok (P. J. Soles), that she believes someone is following her but they dismiss her concerns. Later at her house, Laurie becomes startled to see Michael outside in the yard staring into her room. Elsewhere, Michael's psychiatrist, Dr. Samuel Loomis (Donald Pleasence), having anticipated Michael's return home, goes to the local cemetery only to discover that Judith Myers' headstone is missing. Later, Loomis approaches Annie's father, Sheriff Leigh Brackett (Charles Cyphers), and the two quietly look for Michael.

That night, Laurie babysits Tommy Doyle (Brian Andrews), while Annie babysits Lindsay Wallace (Kyle Richards) across the street from the Doyle house. When Annie gets a call from her boyfriend Paul asking her to pick him up, she drops Lindsay off at the Doyle house. Annie gets in her car to pick up Paul but is strangled then has her throat slashed by Michael, who was hiding in the backseat of her car. At the Doyle house, while he plays hide-and-seek with Lindsay, Tommy spots Michael carrying Annie's corpse and tries to tell Laurie, who doesn't believe in any "boogeyman" that Tommy says he saw. Later that evening, Lynda and her boyfriend Bob enter the Wallace house and have sex in one of the bedrooms. While downstairs to get a beer for Lynda, Bob is impaled on the wall by Michael with a kitchen knife. Michael appears in the bedroom doorway, pretending to be Bob in a ghost costume. Gaining no response from him, Lynda becomes annoyed and calls Laurie, just as Michael strangles her to death with the telephone cord.

Feeling unsettled, Laurie puts Tommy and Lindsay to bed and goes to the Wallace house, where she discovers the corpses of Annie, Bob, and Lynda. She is suddenly attacked by Michael and falls backwards down the staircase. Fleeing the house, she screams for help, but to no avail. Running back to the Doyle house, she realizes she lost the keys and the door is locked, as she sees Michael approaching in the distance. Laurie panics and screams for Tommy to wake up and open the door quickly. Luckily, Tommy opens the door in time and lets Laurie inside. Laurie instructs Tommy and Lindsay to hide and then realizes the phone line is dead and that Michael has gotten into the house through a window. As she sits down in horror next to the couch, Michael appears and tries to stab her, but she stabs him in the side of his neck with a knitting needle.

Laurie goes upstairs telling Tommy and Lindsay she killed the "boogeyman", but Michael reappears in pursuit of her. Telling the kids to hide and lock themselves in the bathroom, Laurie opens a window to feign escape and hides in a bedroom closet. Michael punches a hole in the closet door to get to her. However, Laurie frantically undoes a clothes hanger to stick Michael in the eye, causing him to drop his knife, which Laurie grabs and stabs him. Michael collapses and Laurie exits the closet, then tells the children to go find help. Dr. Loomis sees Tommy and Lindsay running away from the house and suspects Michael could be inside. Back inside, Michael gets up and tries to strangle Laurie, but Dr. Loomis arrives in time to save her. Loomis shoots Michael in the chest at point-blank range, who then falls from the second-story patio onto the lawn below. Laurie asks Loomis if that was the "boogeyman", to which Loomis confirms. However, when Loomis looks over the balcony, he finds Michael's body is missing.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 31, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> this is a true story, it happened to me once
> 
> On October 31, 1963, in Haddonfield, Illinois, 6-year-old Michael Myers (Will Sandin) stabs his older sister Judith Myers (Sandy Johnson) to death with a kitchen knife. Fifteen years later, on October 30, 1978, Michael escapes Warren County Smith's Grove Sanitarium, where he had been committed since the murder, stealing the car that was to take him to a court hearing, the intention of which was for him to never be released.
> 
> ...



that's some great stuff, man. They should make a movie about this!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> that's some great stuff, man. They should make a movie about this!



that would be so totally cool


----------



## Improv (Oct 31, 2014)

I just heard about this incident the other day from my mother & I literally got chills when she told me this.

I was about 4 years old & we had just moved into an old house way out in the middle of nowhere. My bedroom was far away from my parents bedroom, so they put baby monitors out in case I needed something I wouldn't have to scream at the top of my lungs in the middle of the night just to get their attention. Anyway, after the first few months my mother would wake up in the middle of the night & she heard mumbling over the baby monitors, which she just thought was me in my sleep. This kept up for a few weeks and then one morning in the summer she asked me how I had slept, to which I replied "not good" and she asked me why & I said "because the man came downstairs and started shaking my bed."

This house was originally 2 stories with the upstairs being an attic, but the stairs were removed & the attic sealed a long time before we moved in. Since there were no stairs, she thought I dreamed it and the thought was left alone for a few months. We were renting this house because we weren't going to be living in the area for very long, so within 3 months a house inspector came by to make sure we didn't have pets, there were no markings on the walls, etc. and my mom was curious so she asked what happened to the stairs that led to the attic / where the stairs used to be.

The inspector said the stairs used to be in my bedroom, and they ended right where my bed was & the reason the attic was sealed off was because the man who built the house hung himself in the attic.

We've since moved out of the house, but I still get chills thinking about this.


----------



## pinkbunny (Nov 1, 2014)

Improv said:


> I just heard about this incident the other day from my mother & I literally got chills when she told me this.
> 
> I was about 4 years old & we had just moved into an old house way out in the middle of nowhere. My bedroom was far away from my parents bedroom, so they put baby monitors out in case I needed something I wouldn't have to scream at the top of my lungs in the middle of the night just to get their attention. Anyway, after the first few months my mother would wake up in the middle of the night & she heard mumbling over the baby monitors, which she just thought was me in my sleep. This kept up for a few weeks and then one morning in the summer she asked me how I had slept, to which I replied "not good" and she asked me why & I said "because the man came downstairs and started shaking my bed."
> 
> ...



dude


----------



## Fawning (Nov 1, 2014)

Improv said:


> I just heard about this incident the other day from my mother & I literally got chills when she told me this.
> 
> I was about 4 years old & we had just moved into an old house way out in the middle of nowhere. My bedroom was far away from my parents bedroom, so they put baby monitors out in case I needed something I wouldn't have to scream at the top of my lungs in the middle of the night just to get their attention. Anyway, after the first few months my mother would wake up in the middle of the night & she heard mumbling over the baby monitors, which she just thought was me in my sleep. This kept up for a few weeks and then one morning in the summer she asked me how I had slept, to which I replied "not good" and she asked me why & I said "because the man came downstairs and started shaking my bed."
> 
> ...



oh god... that's scary *__*


----------



## Fawning (Nov 2, 2014)

bump!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 2, 2014)

My family always goes to Big Island, Hawaii every year. We rented a house instead of a hotel because it's a lot better. We rented a house one time and...ugh, it gives me shivers. I hate Hawaii because of this and I'm looking forward to moving to Norway just to get the hell away from there. Every year, something stupid and freaky happens and no one believes me.

So, like I said, my family stays in houses instead of hotels for many reasons. I don't remember the age of this one but the house we stayed in was weirdly built. The stairs would lead up to the building but then only the living room would be above and everything else was build in this basement. Hard to explain. Anyway, first night my sister found a cockroach in her mouth. That's not the story, I just thought it was funny and she deserved it. Moving on, my bedroom was, of course, in the basement. Now, you may be thinking, basements are underground. Again, weird house. The "basement" as it was called in the description of the house was actually the first floor but they built stairs that went to the second story so you'd enter the second story first instead of the first floor but they called the second floor the first floor cause hell, why not? So, my bedroom was on ground level and there was a door leading to the beach. I cannot sleep on any night in Hawaii cause you got these stupid frogs and crickets trying to get laid so they are LOUD. Anyway, I hear something different the second night. It's about 2 in the morning and I hear footsteps. So, of course, I'm a little spooked. There are blinds covering my only window which is right across from my bed. It's rectangular and looks out towards the ocean. There's also a door next to the window. I see a dark figure walking from the beach, towards my window. It starts out very slowly. The figure walked toward my window and I could see the outline of the ears and the shape of the head, presumably bald. Anyway, I'm sitting in bed about to wet my pants cause I'm right across the window and seeing something approaching. I thought well, this guy is the neighbor so he's gonna take a right or left and uh go home. I realized that my house has no neighbors. The figure goes right smack close into the window. I cannot stress the shape of the figure enough...When it was there, he stopped to wear I could only see his head and shoulders. All of a sudden, without him moving or doing ANYTHING, it goes, "Heh, heh! Hi, there! Heh! Heh!" like someone doing the baby talk to their dog. He turns, not a normal turn, a robot turn. He didn't like step back and just start kinda walking. He did as little movement and sound as possible when he turned and he walked towards my door. The doorknob wriggled a bit and then he said "Heh, okay!" and left. You know in a movie, show, or real life where a guy is driving his pick-up truck and he see a deer coming up in the headlights and the deer lifts it's head. It's not moving, just looking stupid and shocked? That's me that night. I didn't tell my dad or my mom  because I wanted to see if they'd ever bring it up as happening to them but they never did.


----------



## Radda (Nov 2, 2014)

I was lying in bed one day and then I couldn't sleep so I tried going to the kitchen to get some water,but then I couldn't move and is/was paralyzed.My eyes started to turn dry because I couldn't blink and then the room swirled around me like you were spinning,and the closet doors flung open and clowns and spirits flew out of it,my window opened and ravens flew out into the room,and most of all,the bed disappeared and I fell into a clown's hands,and it started laughing really loudly and dropped me onto the floor.Then Foxy and Freddy appeared along with Chica,and then they started screaming at me.After that,they blew up and these purple things emerged from the remains and stared at me then their eyes fell out and blood came out with it.Their face slowly rotted infront of me,like a time lapse,and then this pale girl formed from their remains and stared at me coldy.She swung at me and then she grabbed my face over to hers.Then I felt a horrible pain on the side of my face,and saw dark,black stuff on the carpet.
And then everything faded away and I woke up.It was pretty.....scary and I was pretty scared for a week or so.But it turns out I flipped onto a table and then I slammed againest it.


----------



## Locket (Nov 2, 2014)

I search link transparent. NO transparent links. I search zelda transparent. I get 5,000 Links.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 2, 2014)

Norski said:


> My family always goes to Big Island, Hawaii every year. We rented a house instead of a hotel because it's a lot better. We rented a house one time and...ugh, it gives me shivers. I hate Hawaii because of this and I'm looking forward to moving to Norway just to get the hell away from there. Every year, something stupid and freaky happens and no one believes me.
> 
> So, like I said, my family stays in houses instead of hotels for many reasons. I don't remember the age of this one but the house we stayed in was weirdly built. The stairs would lead up to the building but then only the living room would be above and everything else was build in this basement. Hard to explain. Anyway, first night my sister found a cockroach in her mouth. That's not the story, I just thought it was funny and she deserved it. Moving on, my bedroom was, of course, in the basement. Now, you may be thinking, basements are underground. Again, weird house. The "basement" as it was called in the description of the house was actually the first floor but they built stairs that went to the second story so you'd enter the second story first instead of the first floor but they called the second floor the first floor cause hell, why not? So, my bedroom was on ground level and there was a door leading to the beach. I cannot sleep on any night in Hawaii cause you got these stupid frogs and crickets trying to get laid so they are LOUD. Anyway, I hear something different the second night. It's about 2 in the morning and I hear footsteps. So, of course, I'm a little spooked. There are blinds covering my only window which is right across from my bed. It's rectangular and looks out towards the ocean. There's also a door next to the window. I see a dark figure walking from the beach, towards my window. It starts out very slowly. The figure walked toward my window and I could see the outline of the ears and the shape of the head, presumably bald. Anyway, I'm sitting in bed about to wet my pants cause I'm right across the window and seeing something approaching. I thought well, this guy is the neighbor so he's gonna take a right or left and uh go home. I realized that my house has no neighbors. The figure goes right smack close into the window. I cannot stress the shape of the figure enough...When it was there, he stopped to wear I could only see his head and shoulders. All of a sudden, without him moving or doing ANYTHING, it goes, "Heh, heh! Hi, there! Heh! Heh!" like someone doing the baby talk to their dog. He turns, not a normal turn, a robot turn. He didn't like step back and just start kinda walking. He did as little movement and sound as possible when he turned and he walked towards my door. The doorknob wriggled a bit and then he said "Heh, okay!" and left. You know in a movie, show, or real life where a guy is driving his pick-up truck and he see a deer coming up in the headlights and the deer lifts it's head. It's not moving, just looking stupid and shocked? That's me that night. I didn't tell my dad or my mom  because I wanted to see if they'd ever bring it up as happening to them but they never did.



hahaha well if that was just some guy, he was either really drunk or he was very deluded


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

This thread is so good.  Bump for more interesting reads.


----------



## Geoni (Nov 10, 2014)

I got a friend lost in the mountains when I was a kid. Admittedly I was lost too but I found it funny and he didn't, and both of our parents were super pissed because my friend blamed me (and I was to blame tbh). Similarly I got my friends and myself locked inside a warehouse overnight and cops got involved.

I've been shot at for pranking when I was a kid.

I almost got ran over by an ice cream truck. 

I almost drowned when playing that thing where you hold another person on your shoulders in the pool and they fight. Forget the name of it, but I was too short for that but my friend didn't realize it. I also almost drowned somebody playing this game. 

I got more or less handcuffed by a jellyfish tentacle and almost passed out from the pain. 

When I was going door to door for a fundraiser one night an older woman answered the door in her underwear and bra and her chihuahua ran out and bit me.

I have lots of stories. Most of them dealing with me being a kid lmao.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 10, 2014)

Also bumping for stories. Might share my own later on. Not in the mood to get scared right now.


----------



## Geoni (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh yeah and how could I forget the time we found a shack in the woods that seemed all but abandoned and unused so we were making a fort out of it when, an hour later, a legit crazy homeless woman peeks in and starts screaming at us.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 10, 2014)

Me and my sister were almost attacked by a pitbull.This was over 34 years ago and i still remember it like it was yesterday.The dog across the street ran over and fought the pitbull and won.The Pitbull ran off limping.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 10, 2014)

my 24 hour ban from TBT was the scariest time of my life never again


----------



## Munyo (Nov 10, 2014)

Tessie said:


> my 24 hour ban from TBT was the scariest time of my life never again



omg agree

-

on a more serious note, 
i think one thing was kind of weird was that some guy went up to my friends and me at night and asked "are you guys Chinese?" I had to reply no since i wasn't. and he continued, "I like to guess what kind of Asian people are." and kept talking and it was honestly creepy because i kept saying i wasn't chinese and he kept telling me to stop the monotonous denials. i don't like it when people ask me "What kind of Asian are you?"


----------



## Amichann (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay I've got one; it's not as scary as other people's stories though:

So when I was younger, my twin sister won a nutcracker in music class by playing a game which involved the Nutcracker Suite music by Tchaikovsky. So, it happily was displayed in our room until one day, we found a can of glitter spray and decided to spray it. It looked even prettier to us because it was super shiny.
The following days after that, weird things began to happen. Such as, we had an old TV in our room that we used to play DreamCast, Gamecube, PS1 etc...that began to turn on by itself at night. Not only that, our radio kept turning on by itself as well. It would always be on the static stations.
But wait, there's more, the nutcracker kept moving to random spots in our room. It would ALWAYS be super close to our beds in the morning. We then decided to sleep in the living room. Somehow, it'd ALWAYS make our way downstairs. We kept asking our siblings and our parents if they were messing with us, but they always said no. We would stay up super late until everyone was a sleep and staring at it. Once we confirmed that everyone was sleeping, we'd fall asleep, but it would continue to appear by our bedsides.

We eventually gave it to our friend. She also said that she began to notice a lot of creepy things as well. She ended up giving it to her friend which lead to her giving it to another person...It eventually just circled around the grade because no one wanted it...


----------



## Fantasy15 (Nov 10, 2014)

Not all that scary, but here I go. One night, I was trying to get to sleep in my little brother's room because my room was being renovated. So, I was laying in bed when I began to hear this music play. It wasn't like regular music that you'd hear on the radio or something like that. It was like a bunch of bells and flutes and chimes. At first I thought it was coming from outside, because it was kind of faint. So I open the window and the sound isn't coming from outside. I wait a little while longer, trying my best not to completely freak out, and I could still hear the music. I ran into my parents room, which was next to my brother's room, and asked them if they were playing anything with music. They weren't.  They told me it was probably nothing. When I went back into the room, there wasn't anymore music playing. 

The music was very very pretty, so even though I was a bit freaked out, it didn't feel malicious or dangerous.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 10, 2014)

Back on September 14th, around 2 am, I was awoken to a loud bang just outside my front door. I am a very overly-cautious person so I just had to check it out and happened to notice that my mom was also awake and she told me something odd has been happening outside our house since midnight. A few minutes later, a police helicopter was shining its spotlight in our backyard and surrounding houses, a minute later and 3 police vehicles were outside our house. By this point, I was terrified out of my mind. We kept hearing random noises off to the east of our house and such. About 10 minutes later, My mom and I see the cops pull out this white man without a shirt and they set him down and he just lays there on our neighbor's driveway motionless. By the looks of it, he looked dead. He then sat upright and it turned out that he was drunk and that he came from a bar in a shopping complex close by my house, stole something, and was trying to hide from the police. The bang I mentioned early on in the story was actually our CFL light bulb on our front porch and he busted it with his hand to conceal his location and hurt himself and was bleeding pretty bad. He left blood stains on our screen door, two of our windows, and the hood of my car. Other than the light bulb, no property damage was done. The last I heard of him is that he is currently in court due to this incident, just glad that nobody was hurt from this incident.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 12, 2014)

I swear, I always seem to kill active threads, BUMP


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2014)

Tessie said:


> my 24 hour ban from TBT was the scariest time of my life never again



Yup a lot of people got banned and I was like what the hell just happen


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 12, 2014)

Really need to get around to posting all those other stories I promised ya'll.

Here's a quick kind of creepy one:
My brother used to see a man in his room when we lived on base. He said he'd wake up and there would be a heavy-set middle-aged man sitting at the foot of his bed, with a gunshot wound to the head. The man would always say the same thing: "What the hell you looking at, kid?" And my brother would go back to sleep. In the same house and room, I would walk by his room to go to mine and out of the corner of my eye, I'd always see a little girl standing in the middle of the room. This has carried over to our new home. My cat and dog refused to go into his room, unless forced or lured, and even then, they will howl to be let out. My aunt has stayed in his room and said she felt watched, that there was something evil about the room. The room always puts me in a state of unease as well and I try not to be in there unless my brother, who seems unphased, is in there as well.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2014)

My store is haunted by a dead overnight stocker.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 12, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Amichann (Nov 12, 2014)

One time I was at an Anime convention and my sister, friend and I were all looking/walking around in the Artist Alley.
Long story short, there was a guy dressed up as Santa that had apparently been following us for a while. He then walked up to my friend and kept breathing on her shoulder and he kept moving closer and closer to her. Luckily, a security guard noticed and said to him, "Could I see you for a moment."
He took him away.

When I wrote about it on tumblr, a girl said that the same santa was stalking her and her friends as well. Unfortunately for her, he cornered her and her friends into a corner. Her friend ended up screaming really loud and he ran away.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 12, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> When I was younger I used to have a bunch of Webkinz and I would line them up on my mom's bed and play and talk to them. One time I was pretending they were all going to sing in a chorus. I asked if they were ready, and a deep voice said, "Yeah, I'm ready." I ran out of the room screaming. I'm 100% positive it was not my imagination. It was super creepy and I'm glad we moved out of that house!



holy crap  wtf i would have a heart attack


----------



## unintentional (Nov 12, 2014)

So more in depth and not a pity party for me:  
I was like six or something (super young)   and I was going to bed (keep in mind I slept upstairs then.  I also stay home alone a lot and hear scary stuff a lot.  Also, a picture fell from the wall while I was alone for no reason.)  when I saw this manish looking shadow.  I thought it was an action figure so I got my windup flashlight and shined it.  I swear I heard a scream and it just kept yelling and yelling.  To this day Im beyond sure it wasnt a dream.

Also, when I was sixth grade I woke up to find myself choking because I held the covers to my neck to the poimt I couldnt breathe.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 13, 2014)

bump!


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm a believer of ghosts after having my incidents at a few of my houses. The apartment that I'm living at currently is definitely haunted. A woman was brutally murdered in this unit sometime in the late 1970s. Everyone who lives in this unit sees and hears terrifying things. Our neighbors always try to laugh it off. Thankfully, I'm moving next week!

Non-paranormal situation: I was in the middle of a police stand off with one of my neighbours. He lost his job, has been divorced by his wife, and lost custody of his children. He started drinking and all of the sudden, decided to shoot at everyone's houses, including mine. This was back when I was fifteen and living with my parents. I was being home schooled and for about 3-4 hours, we were taking cover and almost getting shot at. I decided to run downstairs and grab a camera to record what was happening outside the window. A bullet flew right past me. It went through the garage door, through the bathroom wall, then ricochet off the bathroom window and fell into the toilet. What was scary was, I was in the bathroom at the time and the bullet flew passed me in front of my eyes and if I were a step closer, it most likely would've went through my head. 

Surprisingly, I kept a very calm composure the entire time and was able to watch some of the action without getting hit. What's worse: I've had a fear of getting shot all my life and have a reoccurring nightmare about getting gunned down, so when this happened, it was throwing my biggest fears right at me. The man eventually killed himself at the end, which was really sad. No one else was hurt but our houses had bullet holes everywhere. It was insane.


----------



## nard (Nov 13, 2014)

About a year ago, I woke up and it was still dark. I thought I heard footsteps and I just laid in my bed, terrified to even move. Eventually I got the courage to jump up, grab my Flashlight Friend ( or w/e ) and run into the upstairs hallway. I pressed the stomach to turn it on and slowly moved it around. The noises had stopped and I thought the thing saw me. I dashed down the stairs as quietly as possible and into my parent's room. I woke them up and said, in a whispering voice, that I heard someone walking around. So my dad got up and checked the house top to bottom, finding nothing. They told me to go back upstairs and I when I was trying to fall asleep, I heard them again. They sounded oddly metallic, I thought and then I realized that it was our old heater.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 13, 2014)

More spook:

This was year ago.  I have a cat who opens door (if they aren't shut all the way, he'll push them open.)  I was trying to sleep in bed after playing a little kingdom hearts.  I heard my door creak and I was like "Oh yeah, Merlin's here for a cuddle c: " So i patted the bed to let him know he could jump up.  The bed goes down a bit more than usual and the shadow of him was a bit bigger.  I felt something jump on the bed and growl (which is weird.  Merlin never growls.  He's sorta made a low mew before.)  I do have two dogs, but they both are outside dogs (as one kills cats and the other will run out the door at the chance.) I didn't think much about it, but felt something lay on me and it stunk to high heaven.  Now, my cat can stink but not in this way.  I still don't know what it was or if it really happened, but it felt so real.

About 3 months ago, I was home alone and went to start a shower. I heard my dogs barking and growling at something, but thought nothing of it.  I heard banging outside (I was told my parents would be home soon, so I had the doors unlocked.) and suddenly it sounded like something broke.  So, having anxiety, I thought /knew/ someone broke in.  I felt a panic attack coming on and I pushed this cabinet in front of the door, turned off water, and called my bio-mom to come and get me.  I look out the window for her and see a car in the driveway.  at this point I was like "ohgod, please don't." and crying silently.  After my mom gets to my house, I open the window and crawl out.  The car was no longer there.  When I got to my mom's house I just slept.  I was very tired after a panic attack and crying.  My grandparents (whom I live with) came to get me after I explained I heard something and panicked.  I started to feel better, I clawled back into the window and moved the cabinet back. and my grandma yelled "WHO BROKE MY PAINTING" and I felt like I was going to vomit.  They passed it off as that being hte sound I heard, but I know someone broke in. 
(a little background; a few months before this, our neighbor would break in and take small stuff that we only noticed when we needed it.  Called the sops, they knew it was them but couldn't prove it.)


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2014)

Bringing this thread back!


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2014)

There's no real reason to bump this. If people have nothing else to add then just let it sink.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 22, 2014)

My grandma's house is haunted, not like 'haha something fell over by itself' kinda haunted but like 4 people have died there,2 babies have been found buried there (so I really 6 people died) and there's a 'closet' with a suitcase that was there when my great grandma bought the house and no one knows what it is and apparently no one is allowed to open it??
There's other **** but I'd have to make a lengthy ass post about the horrors in the house. it was supposedly built in the mid 1800s on the grounds of a 1700 home and then it got rebuilt in the early 1900s.


----------



## eos (Nov 22, 2014)

one time i was about 6 and i used to sleep in the same room as my aunt. so one night she went to the bathroom, no big deal. i started feeling this licking sensation along my legs and hands. it felt really weird and at first i just brushed it off as it being rambo, a dog we used to have but is now long dead (rest in peace). the licking abruptly stopped, and then suddenly i hear this breathy voice say "get out..." and then i ran out of the room and slept in the living room couch for the rest of the night.

another time, i had this dream where i murdered my mom. we were in the kitchen arguing about something, but i cant remember what it was. she said something and i told her "sometimes i just cant stand you!" or something like that and then i grabbed a kitchen knife and started stabbing her. but then somehow, she jumps on me and starts chomping into me, like literally biting so fiercely into my face. it was weird.

i also had this dream, although this one is more recent. me and two other friends were in this huge church, and we were sitting in the far back. this strikes me as odd, because we were the only ones there, so it's a bit weird that we would be sitting in the back when there were other seats available. anyway, there's a man standing behind us. he begins to shake and foam at the mouth. we ignore him (?) . a nun comes over and places a hand on his forehead, which causes him to shake and foam more violently. at one point he falls to the floor, the sound of him shaking echoing over the church. the nun tells us to leave, and as soon as we're about too, the man turns to us and levitates upwards. he says something in such a deep and throaty voice, the whole church must be able to hear it. i cant remember what he says though, and it still really unnerves me, because no matter how hard i try to remember, i just cant figure out what he said to us.


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a few scary stories that have happened to me but a random one that came to mind was something that happened a couple years ago. I was sitting quietly in my room watching TV or something and I heard this really really terrifying scream come from my sister's room. It sounded like something horrible happened to her but I was frozen in fear and all I could do was stay where I was. I heard my parents run in and talk to her so I finally went in to check on her and it turned out she reorganized her room earlier in the day and when she went to flop on her bed without turning the lights on, she forgot she moved it elsewhere and landed straight onto a metal chair. >.< Thankfully she wasn't hurt, just really surprised.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

I saw a....
Pokemon!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 22, 2014)

Not me but my aunt's story:
One night when she was sleeping in her apartment (on the second or third story if I'm correct) at 1:00 in the morning she hears a noise coming from her balcony window. So obviously she gets up to see maybe if its an animal that climbed her balcony and to her surprise the door is opened and a man standing there. Her first reaction was to say "Who the hell are you?" and the man looks equally surprised to see her and says "Aw man. My bad, wrong apartment..." and slowly crawls back out of her window. Needless to say, she started locking her doors.

Also my in personal experiences, when I was like four I woke up one night to see a giant bloodshot eye staring at me through the window. It looked like the scene from _Jurassic Park_ when the T-rex is looking in the car. I ran to my mom and dad's room to show them but by the time they got there it was gone. I know it was probably my imagination, but I still avoid looking through windows at night.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Nov 23, 2014)

Had a dream I killed my boyfriend once. 

I woke up thinking it'd actually happened and I started panicking so hard and I called his cell phone. 

I didn't truly believe he wasn't dead until he showed up at my house later that day.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

One time when I was sleeping I had a very violent nightmare and in real life I punched myself in the face so hard it left a bruise.
When I was 12 I fell asleep riding a bike.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 23, 2014)

xxxmadison's avatar!

Something creepy has happened to me before, and it was really really scary. I was on one of those DS beat games, and I was playing a song with only female vocals, and I was the only one around, so I was freaked when I heard male vocals in the background. I experimented and it was ONLY near the air vents when I was at home! I think it was a ghost. Still unexplained. 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

When I was about 11 or 12 I woke up in the middle of the night and saw a shadow lurking above my bed and it flew at me and I threw up blood. I ran to my mom's room crying thinking there was blood everywhere, absolutely everywhere but when she brought me to the bathroom there was no blood at all and needless to say I slept in the bathroom for the rest of the night.
At around that same year, very late at night I saw a flashing light in the kitchen, it would turn on and slowly turn off and keep doing that, and I just stared at it until I heard a voice tell me "that's God". I was totally awake when it happened, no evidence to suggest I was asleep. I'd been having troubles sleeping and then it happened.
My bedroom is right next to a staircase and sometimes I'll hear footsteps in the stairs. I get this really sick feeling when I enter the basement of my home like it's a very negative feeling, like an active energy field of negativity, and once when I was coming back upstairs, I heard a male voice, and it breathed down my neck and I lost feeling in my legs and was pinned to the stairs.
Well, I can't prove any of these really happened. I suffered from paranoid schizophrenia but at least I'm not the only one that hears footsteps and locked doors being opened.


----------



## loubears (Jan 27, 2015)

in Pennsylvania, when i was 5 or 6 my brother and i were messing around and we found a wooden board outside and i decided to make Plank from ed ed n eddy (i drew the eyes and smile on it with markers) and it was stupid. I WAS STUPID. a few days later i woke up in the morning and i was lying awake in my bed and i saw the board i made earlier (Plank) in my room. i had my head under see-through bed sheets and i saw it walk to the closet. i was so scared and confused and i still dont know why it happened. i dont remember what i did with the board after that but I POSSESSED A PIECE OF WOOD WHEN I WAS 5


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

I read creepy pasta for the first time


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

weird flashbacks when I drove on my bike in the rain at night a few days ago


I was driving when I saw a weird white door opening and it was flashing black and white pretty quickly and there were white lights comming from it and as I drove it came closer and closer and when I reached it it just disappeared

felt really weird tbh


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 27, 2015)

I forgotten how many people I had promised that I would share more. 
I'll try to post some stuff tonight, lol.
I guess the good thing that came out of my dating a ghost magnet is the kind of neat stories.
I know I promised the parade of ghost and haunted school house story so hold on.


----------



## sej (Jan 27, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I forgotten how many people I had promised that I would share more.
> I'll try to post some stuff tonight, lol.
> I guess the good thing that came out of my dating a ghost magnet is the kind of neat stories.
> I know I promised the parade of ghost and haunted school house story so hold on.


omg yay! I can't wait for u to share another story! I love reading your ghost stories!


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

When I was staying the night at my boyfriends house, I had woken up from a really scary nightmare that escapes me at the moment. Regardless, I had to use the bathroom, so I carefully slid over my partner and padded out of the room and to the bathroom.
As I was doing my business I felt I was being watched. I had finished and was washing my hands when I peered into the mirror and saw this thing moving in the shower. I remember feeling so terrified and I grabbed the plunger to protect myself. I cautiously approached the shower and with a big breath of air whipped back the curtain.
I let out a shriek when this black thing made a noise and leaped out from the tub and dashed out of the bathroom. My boyfriend woke up to my noise and came bumbling in and he flicked on the light and sitting at the top of the stairs [since his bathroom, when the door is open, directly faces the top of the stairs] all floofed up was his cat, Xabi.

I was absolutely petrified. So was the cat.​


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

i looked in the mirror

- - - Post Merge - - -

aaaand it was scary how fabulous I looked. werkin it


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 27, 2015)

I've never experienced anything but my cousin's friend did. 

Basically, she had these two cat figures (ceramic) on her desk that were positioned so their noses were touching. They were always like that. 
One day, she noticed that they had moved so that both their backs were touching instead. She lived with her mom and her mom was out most of the time with her boyfriend and barely went into her room to begin with. None of her friends did it either. 

Awesomeeeeee.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jan 28, 2015)

My sibling's friend supposedly can see things and she told my sister that there was a figure (I think she said it was a black tall person) in our bedroom doorway :c

Also my sister was alone one day and she said she saw a demon or something on my bed...

I had a friend who told me about this shack near where they lived and if two people went into that shack, when they came out, there would be a scratch on their body in the same exact spot.

I was staying at a friend's house and I sleep in their grandchild's room. So as I was about to go to sleep, one of the child's toy sets came on and said, "Let's play!" or something like that (I have bad memory so I don't remember). I got up, turned the lights on and the switch was on, so I turned that off and went back to sleep.

One time when I was sleeping, I woke up and heard a loud bang in my room. I don't know what it was and I was too scared to find out so I went back to sleep. Also my sister's dog was sleeping and woke up scared when he heard it. He jumped off of my sister's bed. In the morning, I searched around the area that I heard it from to find the source but couldn't find anything that would have made a sound like that.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had some strange spiritual-like encounters before, but they weren't terrifying or scary at all, it was just... Well, weird?  I dunno. But I remember when I was doing my GCSE exams last year, when we had to take our poetry paper for English, the unseen poem was about a man living life everyday as if his wife still existed, even though she had passed away. And it was an old man, too. Later on, when I finished that exam and was walking home, my dad was driving along the road and offered me a lift back to my mum's house. He sat my brother and I down in the living room, and told me my nanny passed away that day. It was... Freaky, and very, very weird. It was very unexpected and sudden (she just passed away in her sleep), and I didn't even feel sad... I just was shocked, more than anything.  I just found it so bizarre that the poem they had to pick as the UNSEEN POEM was about... An elderly man losing his wife. It was just so so weird, so strange, I'm not sure if it really was just coincidence, but... God, it was weird. It was like a warning sign. I remember feeling so sad when reading the poem, too. 

Also, when I was in a Japanese speaking competition which was held at the Japanese embassy (so you know, it was a big deal ^^), the night before I was so nervous and worried I could barely even sleep. Eventually, I dozed off. For some reason, the TV in the front room kept turning on by itself recently, and my mum (who was obviously devastated by my nanny passing away) liked to think it was my nanny. ^^ Welp, what do you know, this morning she said to my nanny "Please watch over Lucy today", and then a few minutes later, whilst she was tidying up, the TV switched on by itself again. And honestly, her watching over me gave me the strength and courage to speak in front of an audience of around 100+ people (something I never thought I'd ever be able to achieve in my entire life) in Japanese. 

The TV in the front room hasn't switched on again since. I now have it in my room at my dad's house, too, and it hasn't done it again. I'd like to think it really was my nanny trying to communicate with us. Since then, I've really begun to believe in the existence of spirits for myself!  So unfortunately I have no scary stories to tell you, but these are more weird than anything.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 28, 2015)

ill sometimes see shadow people but a few times, ive seen shadow _animals_. i remember i was at home sitting in the dining room doing something, i think i was watching tv or talking with my brother, when something black ran kind of behind me. i thought it was one of my cats, jiji, who has black fur obviously, so i caller her and she didnt come. i asked my brother where she was and she turned out to be in my room, whose door was closed.
spooky


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 30, 2015)

This may be a little long, one ghost type thing and another just scary thing that happened non ghostly, ect..I believe when this thread first started I posted about my, what others who have seen him without knowing the story call my attached spirit, most notably this lady who was said to be a sensitive when I was a teenager and described him to my mom and the story and as she already knew from me telling her when I was younger it freaked her out. Occasionally will be out alone and through my life every rare now and then someone will comment on him not realizing no one else is visa lily there to some people. Anyway when I was a kid it was just normal would see him just like you see any normal person not like a shadow except you obviously can't reach out and grab him and he looks noticeably dated as far as clothes, hair, ect. Supposed story from him and little flashes of memory I get and "verified" by someone who couldn't have known was that we were together in a past life, there was an accident, and after I was gone he decided not to go on putting him in limbo maybe and attaching to me now...As I got older obviously saw him less, but dreams and flashes except in times of danger strange things will happen.

  Almost a year ago now got into a relationship a serious one, and I never told him about that I figured what was the point didn't want him to think I was crazy. Anyway he is 22 and doesn't listen to older music like I do, a few times certain songs would come on usually early to mid 60s or early 70s and once Last Kisss that song (where oh where can my baby be) came on and he said he felt goosebumps and nauseous and ran into the bathroom. Then would say certain songs two most notably keep playing while he was at work or would switch stations on him to the oldies in the car and be those songs. Still I didn't say anything until Halloween he had taken two days off to spend the nights here,, we were sleeping and he woke up at 4 am the night before Haloween just not talking or acting like himself at all and his eyes were like this crazy silvery color I've never seen he didn't remember it the next day, but the next night Halloween he woke up morning after early and his eyes were same talking about he had this dream and there was a big group of people behind him and a fire and he was walking down a road toward it and a guy who when he described to me I recognized it was coming past him, and he said he never remembers dreams and isn't like me where I feel things in my dreams but he said he felt brushing arms with the guy and a small group of guys asked the other guy if everything was cool and he said yeah and did the ok sign with his hand and then my then fianc? said he remembered asking him if they were cool and the guy he said looked like he was crying and said yeah man we're cool and just kept walking the other way. But he was telling me all this not knowing and he seemed really worked up about it how real it felt and feeling when he hit the guy and then he said his eyes looked strange describing what his had looked like the night before. It was strange because it happened around the eclipse time on Halloween night. Anyway I ended up later on telling him a little bit about it and he described some other things that fit but told me after he had another dream with a girl in it and same guy like at a dance not to tell him anything and spot on described the girl I had seen in flashes and dreams as well that was supposedly me before. There are a lot of stories about people encountering my "protector" the biggest being a physical fight between me and my long time past ex where a loaf of bread lifted up off the counter and slammed into our apartment sliding door window making him take his hands off me.

 A bunch of those, I remember once trying the tape recorder thing to get voices and having some scary stuff pop up, or things turn on and off a lot goes on around the house I grew up in and me, and my dad seems to have a weird thing with electricity and has had his own encounters and strange memories. But I like to think my "bodyguard" tends to keep those shady things away especially when I was a teenager and messing with boards and things I didn't know as much about then as now. On other notes I was very close with my grandmother and I got very very ill one night not long ago before having to go to the hospital and I remember waking up sick and running into the bathroom and out of the pocket of the robe I threw on flew out a bookmark with some bible verse signed and dated by my grandmother to me for my birthday and this was the night before my birthday this year technically was my bday as was AM anyway she's been gone since 2008, and there was no way it could have gotten in there, literally not possible. One of the last times I saw her I remember after my nose started bleeding for no reason she took my moms arm and told her to watch me because something wasn't right. This being prior to us finding out I was ill with something. So I guess as things have gotten worse lately the other night sick I like to think was her way of saying I may have felt scared and alone it was really late am and my bday but she was watching. I hope she is.

As far as non paranormal scary things, I went to Target a week or so ago and in an instant at the Starbucks counter I put my wallet down, it had all my info plus gift cards, credit, all that and way more than should be and while I was explaining what I wanted, they are way too complicated sometimes for me I don't like heavy coffee just like cold flavored drinks with milk and maybe a little coffee if any....but anyway while I was looking for a snack and asking if what I wanted was a mocha frappachino or something else someone took my wallet. Because I instinctually took it out and put it next to the pin thing to pay after I ordered but she didn't ask me to before she started making the drink so I walked over to the waiting for drink side. Turns out that some young kids were stealing so the cops were already out front on the side of the store, and what happened they say was there were two girls working the Starbucks while I was talking to the one the other took break and my wallet while the girl took forever to make my drink when I got it I reached in my purse no wallet. Realized I left it on the other end and turned around no wallet and my purse is huge nothing falls out of there and the wallet is heavy and noticeable when missing. The manager went on and on about where did I walk could I have dropped it, that they couldn't show me a security camera and didn't have one at the Starbucks I likely left it at Best Buy ect ect checked on that but knew I didn't. Then he told me coming into the store was holding something black and I know I don't carry my wallet outside in my hand so he saw the size and shape and it was my cigarette case, sorry kids, don't smoke, it's bad for you, very bad example I am...

  So cops were still there after Best Buy refused to show me leaving with my wallet only my hand on it in my purse before I made another transaction add on, as the lady who rang me up left right after me for the day so he wouldn't talk to me. Back to story I was still get jittery talking about it, I was scared it has my life in it, so went over to the cop car. He said while I was waiting for my drink during that fifteen minutes a lady had found my wallet outside in the parking lot, luckily not in the trash that was too close to the cops. It had been gone through and tossed. He said looks like what happened was we think the other Starbucks girl took it but didn't have time to really go through it as the cops had just shown up outside and out front for other reasons there was no cash and apparently no time to look through for gift cards vs credits thank goodness as was right after bday and Xmas and cops to close to trash so she walked to middle of lot dumped and went back in side door. Someone found it and by the time we asked him instead of manager it had already been taken to my house and then since was not home the station...anyway sorry long story but was scary so moral don't keep anything with your social in your wallet or too much unnecessary ID and don't think it's safe to even be five to ten feet away and turn your back on the counter anymore. I was told more often it is females now with wallet snatching and if have time will write down card numbers ect and my gift cards would of  been gone too seems they do more actual card using and impersonation then men who take cash and dump. So luckily a kid stole some candy or something or I would be cleaning up a mess still.


----------



## carlaeleni (Jan 30, 2015)

My house is around 250 years old, and a few months ago I kept thinking I could see a figure peeking behind a wall out of the corner of my eye. When I looked up, there'd always be nothing there. I never said about it to anyone cause I figured it was just a light, as I always saw it when I was sitting in the same place. Anyway, this goes on for a while, and then one night I'm talking to my dad about a show I watched about 'ghost hunters' lol. He then says 'Sometimes I think I see someone, standing just around here' and points to the exact spot where I thought I'd seen a figure all those times. I was shocked. He never ever sits where I sat as that's my seat haha and he said that he'd seen it from all different angles too. I was scared, even though I don't think I actually believe in ghosts, and my dad said if it was a ghost and was malicious, we'd probably be able to sense that. After that conversation, neither me or my dad ever saw anything weird again. 

Another story, which is the only real scary thing I've ever encountered, was when I was followed home. I'd been to a beach party with friends and they all got lifts, but I said I was fine getting the bus. The bus I was supposed to catch was cancelled, and the next one was 2 hours away. It was a 45 minute walk to my house so I thought I'd just do that. I was walking along the promenade, which was pretty nice, but once I got off it there weren't many lights to go by. I wasn't that bothered though as I know my village very well. All of a sudden a man appears in front of me. It seemed like he had come out from behind a car. He strikes up a conversation, just general things, and I don't get the impression that I'm in any danger so I just go with it. Besides, I couldn't really run anywhere if I needed to right then other than back to the beach, which wouldn't be much help anyway. He asks what I'm doing out so late, and I ask him the same. He tells me that he's been playing bingo at the arcade, and that it just closed when he came out and saw me. I got weird vibes then as one of my best friends works in that arcade, and I know for a fact it closes at 10pm every night. It was well after midnight when he said he had 'just left'. Why would he lie? And what has he been doing for 2 hours if that story even is true? I text someone to call me so I can shake him off. When my phone's ringing I stop and say 'oh sorry I need to answer this, was nice to talk to you' as in ~go away I'm busy now~ and he stops, turns to face me and says 'that's okay I'll just wait til you're done.' I continue walking with him whilst on the phone to my friend, and try to drag it out and make it a really boring conversation in the hopes that he'll leave. He doesn't, so I just say that I need to have a private conversation and would like him to walk on. He accepts and walks in front of me. It's just a straight road for a long while so we're walking pretty close to each other. I notice that when I slow down, he does too, and if I stop completely he makes an excuse to stop. He tied his shoelaces and checked his phone when I tried it out twice. He kept looking round at me, seeming to check if I was still there. Finally we got up to a place where there was a road turning off. I sped up and he did too, so he was across the road, and then I pegged it down the other road. I later saw him again when I was walking to my house, and I hid behind a car this time lol. He looked confused and angry. 

Edit: Forgot to mention that he said he was down here working on an archaeological dig - in a village that was at least a half an hour drive away from where we were. He said he didn't have a car and didn't give me a clear answer as to where he was headed that night. Just other things that gave me weird vibes!

Sorry that was so long it's not even that interesting!! But it's the scariest thing that has ever happened to me. I was about 13/14 at the time


----------

